# How Many of Us Uses Pirated/Cracked Software



## Maverick340 (Feb 20, 2005)

Well ...Come on guys ,no need to discuss cracks but at least confess how many of us actually use pirated softwares?


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 20, 2005)

Will a theif accept his crime?


----------



## Sourabh (Feb 21, 2005)

i have never used a pirated software in my life

all the softwares i need are original and i work on a genuine copy of Windows  XP


----------



## pradeep_chauhan (Feb 21, 2005)

I do use it.


----------



## klinux (Feb 21, 2005)

whats with the "we indians are like this only" . i thought people confess only if they have performed a crime .  atleast our corporates (well most) run genuine software , as opposed to other countries who use it even in govt offices . first off people use it , its an issue , thats why all the advts and cry by big corps . not like anyone is hiding behind their pc . i dont see MS and other people too complaining abt home users , who dont profit from the "pirated" /"copied" , using their tools . if u take MS for instance , u have people use their search engine , IM , Browser and other online stuff from their "copied" os . so they dont tend to lose much . photoshop users , eventually join big corps , which have original s/w . even companies provide demos to all to check out their software . Plus people are switching over to free s/w , both windows based and linux and others . so no point in asking if people use "copied" software . similar to asking if people have ever told a lie in their life 

Plus who is a pirate ??? like an oss / freedom software advocate said , some time back , pirates generally loot other ships and strike terror in the high seas . i dont think a 15 yr old kid , somewhere in india , using some software on his pc , is a pirate anyway .

Plus , if u feel guilty in anyway abt using copied s/w , go ahead and confess to the companies , bow down and apologise in japanese style , or get a few slaps like the koreans even . was a story abt how a jar containing two scorpians ,didnt need a lid , while all others needed it . when asked y , reply was if one scorpian tried to escape , the other will not allow it and try to pull it down lol . If u feel guilty , i suggest , u can just switch over to linux and help promote other free software too .


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Feb 21, 2005)

I do.


----------



## svk (Feb 21, 2005)

*img148.exs.cx/img148/6959/ohgodwhy7me.jpg


----------



## techno_funky (Feb 21, 2005)

svk said:
			
		

> *img148.exs.cx/img148/6959/ohgodwhy7me.jpg


lol look whos talking 
*img110.exs.cx/img110/6053/249ly.gif*img110.exs.cx/img110/6053/249ly.gif*img110.exs.cx/img110/6053/249ly.gif*img110.exs.cx/img110/6053/249ly.gif*img110.exs.cx/img110/6053/249ly.gif

abt your post 
hmmm 
first remove that


> Well we indians r like this only..........


then we can talk


----------



## Sourabh (Feb 21, 2005)

lol  *img110.exs.cx/img110/6053/249ly.gif

ROFLMFAO ...........


----------



## Yoda (Feb 21, 2005)

If its only for Educational Purpose theres no wrong in using Pirted softwares.

I hate Buying softwares and I Love buying Hardwares.   

I will never buy a software in my life, unless and until I use it for a commercial purpose or I make money out of a particular software.

There are lots of commercial companies who buy the licensed softwares and thats more than enough to support the software producing companies.

And it will never affect the software company because the % share of any particular software used in India is less compared to Developed countries and companies don't think India as a potential market for their softwares.

They concentrate on Big Companies and Developed and Powerful Countries.

Can anyone say how many BRANDED softwares are created in INDIA.
Very Very less. All are created Outside India. So companies don't mind or don't care even if their software is pirated in India or in south asia.

Simply saying I just LOVE using Pirated Softwares as it comes for free.  

And also  Freewares are not up to standards and they don't have many features as in sharewares or softwares that comes with a cost.
Freewares are sometimes even useless or comes with lots of bugs and can never compete with costly softwares.

Thats one reason who people prefer pirated softwares that really do the job for them.


----------



## SmoothCriminal (Feb 21, 2005)

OMG.. all u guyz unethical.. I use only Licensed sw..


----------



## ujjwal (Feb 21, 2005)

I use very few commercial software, and prefer freeware or open source/GPL sw.

But I use one commercial software -

Windows 98 SE (with few system files from win me)

Its upto you to guess whether it is pirated or not


----------



## hikapil (Feb 21, 2005)

I think no one here can say that they are using npn-pirated software.

If they are saing so, they are lying, or they have purchased their original softwaes from local cd market and in just that 50-100 Rs. CD.


----------



## enoonmai (Feb 21, 2005)

Unless you're totally an Open Source guy, I don't think anyone can claim not to have committed piracy. Heck, ripping songs and keeping them around in MP3 is also piracy. So is continuing to use Winzip/WinRAR by clicking the Close button everytime it tells you that your registration period is up. I guess the real question should be how many of us use pirated OSes, because as far as I can see, that's the only question that matters. We're willing to spend tens of thousands on hardware and not 5k on the software that we use day in and day out and makes everything possible on our computers.


----------



## ujjwal (Feb 21, 2005)

While the OS('s) are the most important part of the computer software, there will be many people who own original copies of Windows (thanks to a branded pc) but use other pirated software.

I found that there was a freeware substitute to most software available (on both windows & linux platforms) so I dumped MS Office, Norton [and other bloatware] and stuck with the free [better] alternatives. However, though linux is a powerful operating system, some times windows is a little invaluable (for games particularly  ) so I had to stick with it.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 21, 2005)

LOL.....when it comes to pirated stuff am all game......but i do give a big hands up to original stuff too cause quite frankly everthing has its own advantages and disadvantages  

now why ya ask me????? cause very simple patting reply......its damm cheap....Bad.....but Cheap Sh!t.....plus if i go ahead and buy original stuff.....say a winXp.....4-8 original games.....may be some original softwares if i get some i.e.....and ahh yes orginal Video Cd's and DVD's then let me guess i would end up spendin enough money buying a Decent Gaming Pc rig with that amt.....   

so its straight deal out here....unless and until the cost aint affordable....it would prove futile to go behind original sutff....btw not sayin that original stuff is bad (It never can be) but the point is spendin so much cash will just leave me bankrupt


----------



## ujjwal (Feb 21, 2005)

One more factor to consider, in most cases, the price of software is according to the spending power of people in the west. What is cheap for some fellow living in the US, would be quite expensive here. If the price of some essential products (like windows) were brought down, then maybe less people would use pirated software.

Unfortunately, the mentality of people is such, that even if a legal version of windows sold for Rs 100, 90% of the people would prefer a pirated copy for Rs 30.


----------



## Darthvader (Feb 21, 2005)

Just look atthe votes
Do u use pirated software?
Yes 	

	 85%  	[ 6 ]
No 	

	 14%  	[ 1 ]
Total Votes : 7


----------



## hikapil (Feb 21, 2005)

> Unfortunately, the mentality of people is such, that even if a legal version of windows sold for Rs 100, 90% of the people would prefer a pirated copy for Rs 30.



Actually Ujjwal. Just think Windows XP licenced version in Just Rs. 500. When i or anyone else go to buy a software. Buying Pirated CD is more easy then buying a Original One. I found more outlet for pirated instead of original one.


----------



## vignesh (Feb 21, 2005)

I have.


----------



## enoonmai (Feb 21, 2005)

Exactly! All a person has to do is get a legal OS and then look at freeware alternatives for the rest. Compression utilities like ZipGenius, photo editing with GIMP, productivity tools with OpenOffice (sure its not Office 2003, but how many of us use the billion and one functions that it has?) Quintessential media player, QuickTime and iTunes, DeepBurner/CDBurnerXP, Firefox, FreshDownload, they're all free. What more does one want?


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Feb 21, 2005)

ofcourse most of us use.. and its mainly cos of COST!!! an original MAYA 3D full set or a 3D Studio Max could cost bout 20K min.. but pirated is jus 100 bucks n works as the same.. who wouldn want it then!!


----------



## DKant (Feb 21, 2005)

> Exactly! All a person has to do is get a legal OS and then look at freeware alternatives for the rest. Compression utilities like ZipGenius, photo editing with GIMP, productivity tools with OpenOffice (sure its not Office 2003, but how many of us use the billion and one functions that it has?) Quintessential media player, QuickTime and iTunes, DeepBurner/CDBurnerXP, Firefox, FreshDownload, they're all free. What more does one want?



Nothing more. But what abt gamers? Life is tough for them. Any new game costs in excess of 1.5K, and even after four years, the lowest it drops to is 500 bucks (for the blockbusters like HL), 400 for the sports sims, and around 200 for games that wld either run on a PII, or never sold volumes, inspite of being good games (like Deus Ex  ) And unfortunately, there aren't any _free_ alternatives in games, that are engaging enuf!  (OK u've got FLASH games...but....hell )

Luckily (?) for me, all I can play on my 810E, are games that are 3-4 years old atleast. So I can afford (to a certain extent) to get original games..but I still use Win 98 SE - _unofficial_ version for the simple reason that I can't afford it (i.e, I cld get 8-10 games instead of that, or better still, a minor upgrade!) If it cost around 2K instead of the mammoth 4K that it does now, I wld surely have taken enuf pains  to save up for it! So in my case, it's a question of price.

But there are quite a few people for whom it's a question of their..er..values. They wld rather have a Rs.300 pizza everyday than buy original s/w!  Nothing can be done abt them..


----------



## klinux (Feb 21, 2005)

regarding games , arent there any games rental stores in any of the major cities here in india . i know its a huge hit abroad with people just renting it out ( wonder how pirated cd's arent made from that  ) . 
If MS were to really put pressure on people in india to get original version , i think some people would go in for it , But a majority might stick to linux , as the newer versions are getting a lot friendlier to use .

On a lighter side : Regarding Pizza , most of the over rated brands dont give the actual taste as their chain stores abroad , same for chocolate . So stick to linux of pizza's , pizza deli in chennai , they customise ur pizza from the base and only give u what u want and are almost half the price , but add more cheese . Second option would be to make ur own pizza . Base is available at all supermarkets , Cheese , pizza sauce ( or ketchup ) and other ingrediants like mushroom , tuna , even frozen sausages are readily available . for those even without a microwave , a normal frying pan is enuf to melt the cheese . Tech Cooking anyone


----------



## Tech&ME (Feb 21, 2005)

the problem is really with what people buy in this country and in neighbourhood countries like China and Japan, most people in this countries operate the PC's on pirated versions of softwares... WHY ????
They get the MADE IN INDIA STICKER or MADE IN CHINA STICKER
or MADE IN JAPAN STICKER ???? look funny na !!!! But that's the reality of this Software world in this silly countries. People likes to spend a 1000 buks on his/her girl-friend or better still on smoking and such stuff but they never look back and decide to buy an ORIGINAL software for themselves, even if that is affordable to them. Why is this SO ???? 

B'cozz they don't care about the Company which suffers b'cozz of their irratic behaviour and sense of buying pirated software. And above all after using *Windows XP* (pirated version)  they proudly announce that *Microsoft* is great and have come out with great software with great enhancements ????? Did they paid anything to Microsoft before commenting on the works of Microsoft ????

I use all Original Softwares, and freewares.


----------



## klinux (Feb 21, 2005)

q : not sure abt the pricing of XP and others , but is it really worth pay the , sometimes hefty amounts ? some people who had a previous version of an OS , say 98 , would certainly expect to be still supported to this day right ? and get possible upgrades to their os and s/w bundled with it . but MS makes it impossible to keep old version of OS updated . sure they might have extended 98 support which was to end last year itself , but regarding a couple of patches in 98 , u got to pay them more to get it . 

Someone said , u can use ur old opera registration key on even newer versions of the browser . if an os worked that way it would be gr8 . Plus MS themselves have cut prices like anything , just to keep linux from coming into offices /homes , so isnt it a case of actually them asking more than their s/w is really worth . 

kurious : do u guys who have original MS os , get adequate tech support of patches in form of cd's or anything like that ? whats the price of the OS and office suites now anyways

another scenario : people who by indian branded pc's and a couple of mnc brands too , demand that they get office suite and other s/w like visual studio , adobe photoshop , norton and many other s/w "FREE" koz they paid so much for their pc . most technicians actually carry a pouch , with maybe one original OS cd , but the remaining is pirated . if these companies refuse to give custs these s/w , people will surely go into fully assembled and 100% pirated systems .


----------



## DKant (Feb 21, 2005)

> Tech Cooking anyone



Hey how about writing a tut & making it a sticky 

Kidding 

EDIT:



> whats the price of the OS and office suites now anyways



Arnd 3.7K for Win98 SE, 4.1K for XP Home, and 6.9K for XP Pro and 2K Pro. Strange, but true. 

And BTW, Office XP/2k3 (don't know which 1) costs arnd 7-9K or more. I'm not sure.

P.S: I heard a rumor that XP Pro prices have plummeted thanks to Win Server 2K3's intro....to around 4K. But I don't know for sure.


----------



## goobimama (Feb 21, 2005)

I THRIVE on piracy....its the best thing that has happened in the IT world!!!!!! All software that i own is pirated. 


--------------
*www.rollaword.com/firefoxsig.jpg
Rollaword.com


----------



## goobimama (Feb 21, 2005)

hikapil said:
			
		

> > Unfortunately, the mentality of people is such, that even if a legal version of windows sold for Rs 100, 90% of the people would prefer a pirated copy for Rs 30.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually Ujjwal. Just think Windows XP licenced version in Just Rs. 500. When i or anyone else go to buy a software. Buying Pirated CD is more easy then buying a Original One. I found more outlet for pirated instead of original one.



 to be honest, i would seriously buy the original copy of windows if it was priced somewhere between 500-1000 bucks. nothing more. seriously. Also, if priced almost the same, I would buy photoshop, dreamweaver, and all those softwares that I really need, because when you pay for them, you really use them..


--------------
*www.rollaword.com/firefoxsig.jpg
Rollaword.com


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Feb 22, 2005)

I'm trying to be a reformed pirate. Securing an original XP copy is the first step. Offcourse, the recent Microsoft's aniti-piracy measures did prod me in the right direction, but thats another issue! 

As for original games, no matter how hard I try to get the original ones, some games are plain out of my reach, atleast till the day I have to depend upon my parents for my pocket money.


----------



## djmykey (Feb 22, 2005)

Me am a pirator all the way. I believe in the freedom of world where you get everything free (that includes headaches and yeah crashes and also sometimes cr@pped cds). I also have been using a pirated antivirus  because simply that the antivirus I'm using doesnt have an outlet in India thats y. And also  I distribute the free stuff I use to my frens. So actually if I dont do it I wont be getting the majority of the stuff and imagine if I bought all legit stuff and were in a condition that I had to share it man it would make it easy for those companies to get me . Thats y use pirated stuff and be intraceable.


----------



## klinux (Feb 22, 2005)

isnt there another term other than "PIRATE" to describe what ppl do . Copier , Sharer etc 

@dj : which AV vendor are u talking abt . if u wanna switch , try pc-cillin , with firewall . they got an office here and their av is pretty good . i think it is below Rs.2000 too


----------



## pirates1323 (Feb 22, 2005)

Hey before downloading the software, I download the crack file first


----------



## enoonmai (Feb 22, 2005)

DKant said:
			
		

> P.S: I heard a rumor that XP Pro prices have plummeted thanks to Win Server 2K3's intro....to around 4K. But I don't know for sure.



Its just that - a rumor. Prices still average between 6.2 and 6.9k, depending on whether you get it from a normal retailer or from a Microsoft Channel Partner like Redington.

True, you cant do a damn thing about games and movies when it comes to "freeware alternatives" But the rules have always been:
a. There's no such thing as a free lunch.
b. You always get what you pay for.
But if you sit and develop a code and perfect it and try to sell it, and someone just rips it off without paying you and puts it up for download on a Warez site, how would you feel? All the nights you sat down coding it, trying to beat the deadling, staying away from family and friends and feasting on junk food, and finally, when the time comes for you to get paid for all of that work, bang. The key is always to put ourselves in the other person's shoes. Plus no DivX rip can even begin to match the experience of a true, factory-stamped DVD9 when it comes to sheer quality.  

As for the others who think piracy is OK, sure, you get a pirated copy of Windows XP Professional and even manage to install the cracked versions of SP2 and later updates, but for how long? The Microsoft Genuine Advantage Program is still in its infancy, but when it grows stronger and develops the ability to cross-verify pirated keys, what then? Isnt it just MORE of a hassle to keep up the act of piracy, rather than just get a original, turn on Automatic Updates and just sit back?

If you want the advanced features and the extra oomph and the support, then suck up and pay. And oh, it cant get cheaper or dirtier than pirating antivirus software. I don't want to p**s anyone off, but when I think of people who pirate AV software, I cant help thinking they're lower on the social structure than bloodsucking parasites and navel lint. Come on, take any AV software. 
Symantec and McAfee have retail distributors in India, as do Trend Micro's PC-Cillin. CA has a retailer outlet in India and BitDefender can be bought online, as can F-Prot and all the others I can think of. And stuff like AVG is free AND good. I mean, this is infinitely worse than stealing 25 paise from a blind 70 year old beggar on the street. 



			
				klinux said:
			
		

> isnt there another term other than "PIRATE" to describe what ppl do . Copier , Sharer etc



Sure you could have 5ex with a girl against her will, and call it non-consensual, forced, an act of deliberation or any other fancy term, but in reality, there's only one word for it - rape. And this is also pretty much a rape of the software industry. Believe me, I know how it feels to have your source stolen from you and not receive payment for it, and trust me, only when you experience it first-hand, can you properly understand how bad the issue really is.

True, one man may not be able to make a difference, and its not really our task to go and try to change the world and end up being deep-fried at the stake, but all we can do is to try and establish a "personal" code of ethics that we should try and stick to. It doesnt have to be anything big, we can always convince ourselves to look for a freeware alternative first, followed by a cheaper alternative and if nothing but the best will do, go ahead and pay for it. At least, then, we can say "I don't know about the others, but I don't use pirated software"


----------



## klinux (Feb 22, 2005)

and u couldnt pick any other way to describe it didnt u ?????? as if calling people pirates wasnt bad enuf , now they are called rapist for sharing software ??? i sure hope u asked permission from matt groening or the shows producers  to use homer simpsons words as ur siggy , which i am sure the author spend so much of his precious time thinking abt . FYI , i dont have permission to use BB quotes as my siggy too 

btw , there is a whole lot of difference comparing the 2 situations  . Is the OSS "suffering" because of piracy .

kurious : what s/w did u make , that u eventually lost out , financially to pirates .


----------



## enoonmai (Feb 22, 2005)

No, thats the best analogy and pretty much an accurate one. How else can you describe it? Pure common, low-life theivery?

How do you mean "a lot of difference"? Care to explain? And what do you mean by "Is the OSS suffering because of piracy?" 
Judgng your your nickname, maybe you're a fellow Linux guy who's in tune with the OSI. The very definition of the term Open Source as put forth by the OSI states, and I quote, 



			
				Open Source Initiative v1.9 said:
			
		

> The Open Source Definition
> 
> Version 1.9
> 
> ...



It also states that if you restrict the environment or the way or the features of the software, its not Open Source anymore. In such an environment, where does the word "piracy" even come in? The OSI has NOTHING to do with piracy, in fact, whether it exists or not, it will gain momentum. When we talk about piracy, we talk purely of mainstream commercial applications. Heck, even Mandrake is steadily flirting with commercial apps and moving away from the OSI.

EDIT: The software I lost was not to pirates in the conventional sense, but to a colleague working with me in a company. The code was for a high-performance mission-critical enterprise application and (I am yet to figure out how) somehow my "friend" got the code from my workstation to the CVS under her workload. When the time came for the performance-based bonuses, obviously, I lost out, and I raised a hue and cry and a month later, it was sorted out. I was upset that they didn't fire my colleague for outright stealing and I resigned rather than work in such an environment.


----------



## klinux (Feb 22, 2005)

really sorry abt what happened in ur situation . a couple of my friends work around this problem by adding easter eggs and other comments with their name hidden somewhere to overcome such problems . Anyway , i think u could have sued her and won , instead of just leaving the company . If u really think one man can make a difference , u had the oppurtunity . i think u still can , if u have the evidence . if u dont , sue her anyway 

But in cases of Piracy related to s/w , say photoshop or os , Arent these guys eventually going to work in an office environment , which has a legal copy of the OS . isnt this a way to make others use their s/w even though there are others creeping up for a market share . When a guy who used win2k server on his pc illegally for educational purposes , is going to take up his MCSE , isnt he paying all the cash back to MS ???? same case for photoshop . A designer , once he has learnt his skills through a copy of the s/w , will eventually work in an office with legal software , or even if he starts a business , will eventually buy the s/w . and next time a neat upgrade is released , u think he would switch to freeware or pay to upgrade ??? pay right ?

i still think ur description is WAY to harsh . try telling a rape victim u know how she feels , just koz u lost s/w and a lot of work , i wouldnt be surprised if u actually gave the guy a slap or two . i aint saying this just for the sake of arguement , read the stories and watch the reports on the victims on the net or on tv and then u might know why i think theres a HUGE difference 

I still dont think companies are going to get bankrupt because a few teens all over india and a couple of other people are going to use pirated s/w . Recent studies show that branded pc's on the rise anyway in india , and thats accompanied by the legal copy . actually some linux guys are against piracy even koz they say , it promotes windows all over the world , and is hindering linux chances of flourishing. so i dont think linux guys accept piracy too . i aint a linux guy (yet  ) . just thought the name sounded good  KLinux Is Not Under Xwindows . once i switch over to linux completely it would be KLinux Is Now Under Xwindows . heck if stallman can choose GNU , i thought this is good too  

Regarding the Open Source . i mean even those guys are programmers and there are plenty who earn a living by giving out their s/w and source for free . It isnt the end of the world when ur s/w gets pirated . If u want to sue the real culprits , SUE MS . arent they buying out smaller firms with gr8 software . If these companies dont have a big enuf name but gr8 software , Mighty MS does everything to Destroy it . They even go as low as to copy and steal from these companies . Now who is the real culprit . Wouldnt u say this is more harmful to programmers everywhere . Why is there a case even in so many countries , where MS is using its powers to destroy smaller companies . Why has the european court ordered them to make Win without Media Player . Eventually its the same corps who cry foul on innocent users who are guilty of the gr8est theft , They steal the very ideas themselves . isnt that a gr8er crime , if not the only one


----------



## icecoolz (Feb 22, 2005)

R.A.P.E ? Wow...thats a bit strong ? Anyways there is a simple phrase : 

"You develop it someone will crack it" There is no such thing as absoulte security and absolute stability. If one belives in them then one is digging a hole bigger than themselves. 

So I sit for hours together and develop a software and a cracker gets hold of it and voila!. So lets see as to exactly why a hacker would pay attention to my software. Well probably because of two things: 

1) It costs a bomb, very useful but extremely expensive 

2) Its very popular and used widely. 

These are the two main reasons as to why anyone would crack applications. The second cannot be eliminated. Popularity is here to stay and hence any application with a registration/trial scheme is going to get cracked. So that leaves me with the first option the pricing. Lets see the average softwares that a person who surfs the net installs on his machine and is a must and lets see the commercial costs for it as of today. I am looking at only windows as we are talking about piracy here and also I am not going to discuss freeware alternatives since I am looking at the cost factor :

1) An OS from the windows series starts at 3.4K for windows 98 and goes upto 6.9K for the Windows XP Professional. 

2) An anti-virus - McAfee, Norton are two of the most popular ones and are priced around 1.5K 

3) A firewall - Zone alarm commercial is priced around 30 dollars I think 

4) Office Suite - Microsoft Office 2000 starts at 5k and 2003 prof goes till around 9k. 

5) Download Manager - Again if I look at non-commerical one then I would say Flashget which is priced at 30$ for the licensed version.

6) A spyware remover - Commercial one Adaware professional priced at 30$ 

7) A image manipulation software - Most widely used one is photoshop priced US$649.00

Now the above totals to around 43-48k from low to high end. And thats just a few of the essentials that one is looking in terms of commerical software. At that price I can get H/W which is quite high end and with warranty and also if I dont like my HW I can always trade it in for something else from the competitors if its within the first 2-3 months. THink you can do the same with softwares? 

Software needs to become more reasonably priced. This will bring piracy down. But eliminate it ? Never. As long as there is something to be broken people will do so.


----------



## Maverick340 (Feb 22, 2005)

OMG!!!This topic looks HOT!
I started it jus a Day ago and look what we have here!!
I guess the main rreason y ppl use pirated sowftares it 
a) the cost
b)availibility

Am i right?


----------



## Maverick340 (Feb 22, 2005)

and BTW ,i am soory if sum1 had a probleam with "we indains r like dis only"
Apologieez!
I jus cudnt find a way to satrt my sentece..
I have removed it now


----------



## Maverick340 (Feb 22, 2005)

icecoolz said:
			
		

> Software needs to become more reasonably priced. This will bring piracy down. But eliminate it ? Never. As long as there is something to be broken people will do so.


*
Cant Agree with you any more....*


----------



## klinux (Feb 22, 2005)

so this is the end of the thread  ???? . THE END , FIN , VANNAKKAM/Nandri ?????

hope amanwannalearn is learning something outta all this


----------



## ujjwal (Feb 22, 2005)

@icecoolz - Actually there are freeware alternates for all of the above, but piracy does bring a kinda aversion in people against free software. Just because someone CAN get photoshop for "free", they would not like to use free alternatives like Gimp or Photoplus 5.5 ...

Piracy exists at two levels

1. Where it is sort of unavoidable. When one already spends a lot for the hardware, one can't afford to spend another 5k for the OS. Maybe sometime applications for linux will be plentiful, and someone will be sensible enough to opt for an easy to use distro like Vector Linux, but till then, most people would want windows on their system.
Another example is schools. If they spend a lot to get a computer lab, they can't spend another lakh or so to get a licence to use windows an any number of machines.

2. Where it is inexcusable, like when we may no mind the ads of flashget, but we still crack it, just because we can.

Personally, I feel the biggest problem with most commercial software is the licenses... you cant install it on more than one computer, can't play around/modify it, etc...


----------



## technovice (Feb 22, 2005)

i think it is pretty obvious that a majority of us use pirated s/w whether we admit it or not
and i think this issue will not be resolved until most of us are actively involved with open source s/w
waiting for that day when all s/ws are available for free and so is the internet access coz right now some of us end up paying more for our monthly dialup bills than for our school / college fees


----------



## DKant (Feb 22, 2005)

> I still dont think companies are going to get bankrupt because a few teens all over india and a couple of other people are going to use pirated s/w .



Mmm hmm. So u mean to say that stealing from Azim Premji's house would be ethical compared to stealing a 50 paise coin from a beggar? 



> But if you sit and develop a code and perfect it and try to sell it, and someone just rips it off without paying you and puts it up for download on a Warez site, how would you feel? All the nights you sat down coding it, trying to beat the deadling, staying away from family and friends and feasting on junk food, and finally, when the time comes for you to get paid for all of that work, bang.



EXACTLY! It's that thought that made me give original s/w a chance  Considering that I am gonna probably spend the rest of my life coding. Of course, Win is outta reach rite now, coz of the price, but when it is possible to go 4 it, I wld. 

Another thing that kinda forced me into the switch was  the fact that ideologically, for now, I support the FSF, and I wanted to somehow, in my own little personal way, disprove Micro$hit's theory that ppl who develop OSS/Freedomware are pirates & crackers etc. etc.  Of course, considering what they say is darn stupid,  there was no need to..but still 

But..



> Software needs to become more reasonably priced. This will bring piracy down. But eliminate it ? Never. As long as there is something to be broken people will do so.



...that's right too, unfortunately. But atleast we can do our bit. 

P.S: And BTW why r u guys getting so agitated about the analogy? The analogy was not for the act of cracking/pirating itself, but the seemingly convenient re-wording that was being attempted. What enoonmai meant was that calling piracy something else wouldn't be much different from calling rape anything else. Both would be equally stupid and unethical. He was not comparing software piracy and rape for god's sake!


----------



## klinux (Feb 22, 2005)

Why do u think robinhood is a legend  . me serious on this . Arent there guys who just hate gates out there . Since ur a developer , think abt whom u should really fear , some guy copying ur companies s/w which u helped create and using it for learning more on the s/w and not gaining a profit , while corporates buy ur s/w legally or MS copying ur s/w and giving u zilch for it and making ur company bankrupt and leave the developers with no credit for their work / ideas and hopping between jobs ???

regarding the analogy : well , did u check out his description and details properly ?????? thats offending to victims of the crime and i still stick to the fact he shouldnt have said it .


----------



## enoonmai (Feb 22, 2005)

klinux said:
			
		

> couple of my friends work around this problem by adding easter eggs and other comments with their name hidden somewhere to overcome such problems . Anyway , i think u could have sued her and won , instead of just leaving the company . If u really think one man can make a difference , u had the oppurtunity . i think u still can , if u have the evidence . if u dont , sue her anyway



How do you think I found out in the first place that it was my code?  Anyway, what would happen if I sued? I obviously have to drag the company into this too, and you know what would have happened? I'd have ruined my career. I'd be labeled "belligerent, not a team player" and God knows what else, and I can't quote a single reference from the company in the future. And how could I stay? Having to watch my colleague's face again? And the people who supported her? I'd feel a total lack of trust, absolute disrespect and plain loathing whenever I saw them again. And its not like I really had "concrete evidence" except the code snippets that I say I coded. And I have NO IDEA how it got under her name in the server. I really didn't have a rock-solid case. I think I made the right choice by stepping out gracefully. Anyway, that's in the past now and I try not to think about it.



			
				klinux said:
			
		

> When a guy who used win2k server on his pc illegally for educational purposes , is going to take up his MCSE , isnt he paying all the cash back to MS ???? same case for photoshop . A designer , once he has learnt his skills through a copy of the s/w , will eventually work in an office with legal software , or even if he starts a business , will eventually buy the s/w . and next time a neat upgrade is released , u think he would switch to freeware or pay to upgrade ??? pay right ?...I still dont think companies are going to get bankrupt because a few teens all over india and a couple of other people are going to use pirated s/w .



You got a point, and certifying someone is not just a way of getting their money, but also a means of promoting the software. That's why you have even Linux certifications, dont you?  But your logic is also a bit flawed. True, you get to work on legal software, properly licensed, when you get to work in a major MNC, but what happens when you freelance or get in as a sysadmin for a smaller startup? They get legal software, all right, but then do not ALWAYS get the proper number of site/client licenses for the computers they're installing the software on. So, the guy might get a 50-client Windows Server 2003 license and proceed to use that server to service more than 50 clients. That's piracy too. And while most software developers focus on their software being improperly used _en masse_ in a corporate environment, they're slowly waking up to the fact that the maximum piracy occurs in the segment they ignored the most - the non-corporates, the individuals. Of course, they had a very valid reason that they very well couldn't go around nailing these people down to crucifixes, simply because of the fact that a SIGNIFICANT number of people using pirated software weren't simply aware of the fact. They ask their vendors to install software for them, and being newbies, have no idea as to whether their software is properly licensed or not.Which is exactly the logic why Microsoft was handing out legal Windows XP CDs for people who were using pirated copies of XP and were "tricked" into using them.



			
				klinux said:
			
		

> It isnt the end of the world when ur s/w gets pirated . If u want to sue the real culprits , SUE MS . arent they buying out smaller firms with gr8 software....Why has the european court ordered them to make Win without Media Player



No, its not the end of world. But it sure feels horrible when you've sat and programmed advanced functionality that nobody else is supporting and is it such a big thing to expect to get paid for your work? I'm pretty much an OSI/FSF guy myself and I hate a lot of what Microsoft does, but the root cause of all the cases against Microsoft can be summarized in three words - sheer professional jealousy. You think Linus Torvalds or the Chairmen of the Linux divisions of IBM and HP have anything against Microsoft and Windows? Definitely not. The case against Microsoft that resulted in the "Set Program Access and Defaults" tool was the court ruling (justifiably) that Microsoft was not allowing users to use the program of their choice without hindrance. Microsoft may have committed a lot of mistakes, but they've also given us great software till now and that's a fact you really can't look over, how much ever you want to.And they've even started slowly boarding the Open Source movement with the WiX and WTL releases on SourceForge. Heck, I think they should be commended for finally testing Open Source waters, instead of being pounced on like alligators that haven't fed in a decade. As for the argument about the companies being bought out, well, its not like they dont get a good price. If I ran such a company and I had a great tool that Microsoft wanted and they paid me an exorbitant price to buy me out, heck, I'd be happy, take the money, thank the heavens that my product is so popular (albeit under a different banner) and then work on some other project. When AOL took over Netscape, you think the guys ended up on the street? They got out, started Mozilla and look where they are now.



			
				icecoolz said:
			
		

> Software needs to become more reasonably priced. This will bring piracy down.



I can think of freeware alternatives for literally every single software you've listed there that get the job as good for the end-user. But the thing you're forgetting it is this: why is the software priced that way? Its not like the companies think of the highest arbitrary number as a price for their software. In fact, they try to price it "as low as possible" with a significant (not "phenomenal") profit margins. Take OpenOffice as a freeware alternative to Microsoft Office. When it comes to the end-user, it can do everything Microsoft Office does, from composing love letters to mail merge. Then why do people need Microsoft Office in the first place, you ask? Why is Office 2003 priced at around 10k? Because that's not all Office can do. From handling centralized access to all documents, to providing a single-window access to all user files and projects on a project, to coordinate with the entire team on a project via the SharePoint portal, integrating workflows with shared Calendars, Tasks and mails and memos via Outlook and Exchange Server, take your pick. The true power of Office is revealed in such an environment and it is THIS what you pay for. The ability to make all this possible. How many users do you know use these functionality. I've seen every other program except Word (or maybe FrontPage) sleep uselessly on the user's computer. So, while you fork out 10k, you get all of this in one package. Ask the guy that uses all of these features and he will tell you that its cheap for its price. For a guy that needs Word to compose single-page letters and uses Excel 2000 to play the DevHunter game, its obviously pricey. The same can be applied to any other tool that costs a lot - from Adobe Creative Suite to Macromedia Studio MX to what not.



			
				ujjwal said:
			
		

> Where it is sort of unavoidable. When one already spends a lot for the hardware, one can't afford to spend another 5k for the OS.


That's the problem with most people. They look at the OS as software and being totally disconnected from the computer system itself. They ask, "Oh, I paid 45k for the computer, and you mean I got to pay 5k more for the OS." Give them a computer with no OS or some flavor of Linux and see them come back and complain "5k more? I just spent 45k on the computer, you think I cant pay another 5k? I'd rather pay than suffer with this." That's inevitably what you hear with a newbie. I always tell people to look at the OS as part of the computer itself, not as a separate, optional entity.



			
				dkant said:
			
		

> Quote:
> Software needs to become more reasonably priced. This will bring piracy down. But eliminate it ? Never. As long as there is something to be broken people will do so.
> 
> 
> ...that's right too, unfortunately. But atleast we can do our bit. Smile



Exactly! That's what I said before. No point in trying to change the world, but we can atleast try to stick to a set of principles and then actually follow them. Like DKant said it so well - just doing our bit to prevent it.

As for the rape thing, I was not trying to be an inconsiderate clod. As DKant rightly pointed out, I was merely using it as an analogy or a metaphor, and how both were a crime, no matter how it was stated, not literally. I never put in any "descriptions" or "details", merely using alternate terms for the same thing. I apologize if it has upset anyone. I have a girlfriend and a Mom too, and I'm not really a chavunistic, insensitive person.


----------



## klinux (Feb 22, 2005)

well regarding the first para : and does any organisation respect u for the decision u made and praise u for it ??? anyone going to call u a team player now ???  u as  an individual still feel bad thinking abt it right ??? u got rights too u know , that u can protect . heck , if people went abt worrying abt society and making their life decisions , based on what society wants or what society feels is good , idea of individual wouldnt exists . u arent a drone in a hive , rather citizen in a democracy . it might sound corny , but its ironic that people would talk and do so much for freedom of software , where as the real place where freedom should be maintained and fought for , LIFE , we just tend to give up . what makes u think that fighting for what was rightfully urs makes u a bad person and other companies wouldnt take u in ??? . is corporate india that dishonest or criminally inclined that no one does any honest work . we ridicule ppl in the US for suing over silly things , apart from things that are important , but we seem to let go of our rights too easily . rnt there any cyber / IT forensic labs in india which could have probably traced the files . or even a simple security program .  ??? anyways i think we usually let go of these things and the next guy who finds himself in the same predicament , will probably do the same , koz no one ever stood up in the first place . its sad , but thats the situation . 



well regarding the second para : smaller corporates are a target of firms like MS and others . we had a case of radiant tech in chennai , being charged with piracy a few years back . there werent that big , in fact i think they were just into teaching new tech . But this thread specifically targets individual users , which in any case wont make a big diff to the corps anyway . other companies which profited from piracy might have to pay heavy fines and they probably will be able too . but what abt the individual ? u really think MS is gonna target individuals ? if that was the case , they would have done it long back . when they themselves are not so forceful on people , i cant understand y the guy who started this wants people to confess a supposed crime in his view . 

regarding 3rd para : what abt the remaining developers and companies , the ones which giants crush out and steal s/w from and dont pay off , koz giants can afford good lawyers ??? if ur bought out fine , if ur kicked , beaten and screwed outta ur business , because giants can hire sharks , thats bad right ??? i think even real media sued ms for windows media player . already we have trouble brewing between MS and Symantec koz of MS acquiring anti virus softwares . isnt this tactic of MS hurting other software players ? Free s/w like firefox might have an advantage , but paid s/w like norton will eventually suffer and lose business koz of MS . 

regarding the Office 2003 issue : couldnt  MS give away a cheaper version of the office utility without the fancy addons or the extended features , built for corporates ??? even MS knows their products are too pricey for asian countries , thats y they give discounts on it . giant firms will always try to get max outta their product , especially if they are in a monopoly . Normally boycotting the product itself would bring the price down (as we have seen in the past with isps ) , but here in asia , s/w sharing is a means by which they actually have the same effect . So what we know now is MS can actually give out their bloated s/w + support for a lower price .


----------



## goobimama (Feb 22, 2005)

> Isnt it just MORE of a hassle to keep up the act of piracy, rather than just get a original, turn on Automatic Updates and just sit back?



Why would one have to turn off automatic updates? This is India baba. nothing happens. And no microsoft anti piracy guy will enter my gate without a punch in the face....

Also, right now I am in a very fragile state of mind. I am not sure of my career, whether its going to be graphics design, animation, web design, 3D arts, all that whatnot. You don't expect me to buy legal software of Photoshop, dreamweaver, Flash, 3ds Max and all others just to try out which field I am best in. Maybe when I settle into my ultimate weapon of choice, I will think of buying original copy (but the price has got to come down....35k for photoshop? zaina re)

--------------
*www.rollaword.com/firefoxsig.jpg
Rollaword.com


----------



## klinux (Feb 22, 2005)

@goobi : aim for 3d graphics . as far as i know , with so many tv channels , it seems a good option . side by side , keep ur skills with graphics and animation tools sharp too . first few years of any career will always be confusing . Once u step one foot inside the arena ( now i know why aptech named it arena  ) , u will start to get an idea on whats the future scope and where ur skills / potential really lies , slowly u can move towards that goal and within 2-3 years u can have a gr8 career . but best thing is to learn most of the things now and start experimenting and using ur creativity to the max now , as u have the freedom and time and as i can see the s/w too . once ur into a job , u might feel restricted . so sharpen skills now to make it easier for the future. 

wouldnt hurt if u tried out Open Source alternatives too man . Not saying give up on paid s/w , but learning a bit more with stuff like blender in open source / linux , wont hurt , and will be added advantage for u . Animation companies initially used linux only as servers to render graphics , now they might be switching over to linux apps too .

Ok this brings me to another question . We have such a HUGE labour force in IT and anything computers . U guys think this would have been possible if there were NO copied s/w available here in india ??? I mean guys working in most Tech MNCs would have graduated , lets say 4 years back , when use of copied s/w was higher . If everyone had to pay for , say , visual studio and the other s/w , including MS OS , would we still have such a huge force with so many people skilled in so many platforms ???



> "In their End User Licensing Agreement, you agree that the company can look at files on your hard drive and take screen shots of what's happening on your computer and send them back to the company, which is just ridiculous," she observed.


*technewsworld.com/story/40777.html


----------



## KHUBBU (Feb 23, 2005)

I use pirated coz original is :
1. costly
2. not easily available
3. I cannot share it with my friends.
4. I cannot resell it after I have used it.
5. Doesnt have reasonanble vfm ( for eg even if i use original i wud have to download patches, fixes. ideally MS shud compensate for the bandwith, internet usage costs to their loyal cusomers.
6. To teach these companies that they cant charge extraordinary prices for anything they sell. They have to bring down the prices.
7. Read the license agreement of Spybot S&D. ( really inspiring !)

Now really MS is not really bothered whether home users r using copied version, bcoz already they r charging high prices from others which more than compensates them. 

If u r using legal, thats absolutely alright and u can and u wud and u shud (maybe) call us whatever u want. No problem. 

No hard feelings.
We r all Indians.

Three cheers for the "Indian" or I may say "ASIAN" version of the softwares.

Hip Hip Hurray
Hip Hip Hurray
Hip Hip Hurray


----------



## parthbarot (Feb 23, 2005)

some one told abt to find a freeware options...

but can tell me that he/she has any freeware option for these softs?

1.photoshop CS
2.MS Visio
3.Rational Rose
4.Flashget (best thing ok?)
5.anonymous browsing App.
6.Alcohol 120%
7.Nero (ok free version with Lg... but if nero 6.0   
   then?)
8.Jet Audio 6.0 PLUS
9.MusicMatch 8.8 or latest...
10.Soundforge
11.DivX (bcs some movies r not running in XviD 
    ok? properly)
12.OnSpeed
13.Kazaa++ Klite
14.eXim
15.VCDCutter
16.Xing MPEG player/Encoder
17.Power DVD 4.0 & Above
18.eDonkey
19.MS Visual Studio 6.0 & MS VS .NET (for windows 
    ofcourse)
20.PE Explorer

And many more i doesnt remember at this time bcs not writing this from my home ok? thats why i say 
"----- indians r intelligent bcs they use everything latest in the market,any lang,soft etc... they find it handy so they learn more & more-----"

piracy is best for programmers & students...

bad for Microsoft...(only?)

i think no one is pure "RAJA  HARISH CHANDRA"  ok?

& if there is any good freewware optins available then plz suggest it...

regards....


----------



## klinux (Feb 23, 2005)

As far as i know 

flashget : leechget
development tools : zope , jdk etc ( i aint into s/w so not sure )
Music : Winamp 
Video Players : zoom player , global divx player , virtual dub flaskmpeg ( from ur siggy  ) 
Burning tools : Check out chip feb issue , they got plenty 

I know most people know that their using copied stuff knowingly , But if u give a guy some alternative free s/w , hopefully he might just take it up .


----------



## Maverick340 (Feb 23, 2005)

Waow!


----------



## Maverick340 (Feb 23, 2005)

I am thinking o0f changing my name to amanhaslearnt...
Hey seriously any way of changing my username?Getting bore of this stupid one!?


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Feb 23, 2005)

eXeem is free as long as you can bear with the ads. That goes out for any other freeware versions as well, say like DAP 7.


----------



## icecoolz (Feb 23, 2005)

Here are the freeware alternatives that I am aware of : 

1.photoshop CS - GIMP available for windows
2.MS Visio - DIA found here (*linux.tucows.com/preview/49933.html)
3.Rational Rose - Free ware alternative here (*argouml.tigris.org/). However we at our office use a much cheaper alternative called Enterprise architect from Sparx Systems. We use Rational too but found it way too expensive. I suggested EA and its been implemented. 
4.Flashget (best thing ok?) Absoultely the best. Try Mass downloader too. Works for most files. 
5.anonymous browsing App. - A lot of them are out there for free. Just google it ! 
6.Alcohol 120% - Daemon tools. 
7.Nero (ok free version with Lg... but if nero 6.0   
   then?) - CDBurnerXP
8.Jet Audio 6.0 PLUS - VLC Player
9.MusicMatch 8.8 or latest... - too many to list! 
10.Soundforge
11.DivX (bcs some movies r not running in XviD 
    ok? properly) - They all run in XViD as long as you have the proper codecs. XviD with AC3 is just awesome.
12.OnSpeed - Dont know
13.Kazaa++ Klite - Shareaza
14.eXim - ExeemLite (beta right now)
15.VCDCutter - VirtualDub
16.Xing MPEG player/Encoder - Virtual Dub and TMpegEnc
17.Power DVD 4.0 & Above - Windows Media Player man! 
18.eDonkey - Emule Plus
19.MS Visual Studio 6.0 & MS VS .NET (for windows  
    ofcourse) - no idea
20.PE Explorer - no idea either! 

enoonmai:

I just listed out the freeware alternatives which you suggested. However I clearly mentioned in my post that I am not looking at freeware only at the most popularly used ones. And hence the list. Just look at the post by parthbarot and the softwares he has mentioned and see how many he is comfortable using which are actually not freeware. Most users are in ths catagory and either thru familiarity or simply because its the the most popular one they all want the same thing. 

As far as software pricing is concerened if there are freeware alternatives available or every proprietary software out there then why do they cost so much ? Take photoshop for example. It costs around 650$ and then theres GIMP which is freeware and is supposed to be as capable as Photopshop. Now dont you think the price difference is a little too much ? 

Do a corporate survey of the no of users who use the advanced features of office such as itegration into sharepoint portal and so on and you will see that it hardly accounts for the 10% of the general population. I spent a year and a half working for the Portal giant and I know the above information since I spent so much time in collateral reserach work. Sharepoint is hardly used by 10% of the portal users. There are way better portal soultions. Why would I buy sharepoint portal for a whopping 200000 $ where in I can get Oracle's significantly better portal solution for just 20000 $ ? Office can do a lot of the said stuff agreed however why would I buy it if I dont use it ? I really dont have a choice do I ? 

And Enoomai I seriously think you should have taken it up with higher ups with regards to getting your code stolen. Somethings in life are worth it.


----------



## ujjwal (Feb 23, 2005)

> if there are freeware alternatives available or every proprietary software out there then why do they cost so much



Companies do take advantage of familiarity. Ask a home user, used to photoshop, to try out GIMP, and he will immediately say no. The same goes for trying out linux. The reason being, on their first experience with computers, home users are taught this -

1. To start the computer, press the on switch, wait for the windows logo to dissapear.
2. To use the internet, click the blue 'e'.
3. To edit images, go to Start > Photoshop > Whatever, and use the drawing tools like this.

How many people learnt using computers by experimenting around, seeing pressing what button does what?

If an average user was put in a linux system, with (say) the fluxbox GUI. The first thing he would say, would be "where is the start menu?".

On the contrary, an absolute first time computer user would be just as comfortable in a unix shell as in windows.

This is what has hurt linux, and other free software the maximum. Companies do make sure that users of their software get used to it very quickly, and are unable to adjust to other software.


----------



## Yoda (Feb 23, 2005)

I use some of the above listed highly priced softwares.

Not even TRIAL but FULL RETAIL

I even hate Trial versions now. I prefer always Full or Retail versions.

But only for my presonal use.

Thats always OK.  

Freewares can never replace them.


----------



## Dipen01 (Feb 23, 2005)

svk said:
			
		

> *img148.exs.cx/img148/6959/ohgodwhy7me.jpg




hey buddy 

       thats nice wallpaper.. can u mail me that pic of a kid without the text to dipen01@gmail.com...  ill be really greatful to you...

  anyways... cheers... Dipen


----------



## svk (Feb 23, 2005)

Dipen01 said:
			
		

> hey buddy
> 
> thats nice wallpaper.. can u mail me that pic of a kid without the text to dipen01@gmail.com...  ill be really greatful to you...
> 
> anyways... cheers... Dipen


sorry pal, i got the pic with text.
anyway u can use a little photoshop work and try 2 eliminate the text.


----------



## Ashootosh (Feb 23, 2005)

--lolz..........even my OS is pirated

--but most of other things r freeware
also second OS is freeware(no need to tell that it is Linux)

--but .................... yes i m using pirated ones......
but  i cant afford non-pirated s/ws.......... specially like Oracle,.net

--i dont think so digit geeks will use this information against me........(hope i m right)


----------



## klinux (Feb 23, 2005)

Kurious : does anyone plan on switching over to linux completely or making it their primary os . same thing for copied s/w apps like photoshop and stuff . u might be using them as "free" now , but it would be a good idea if u tried freeware versions of it too . it might seem  along shot learning both , but hey , isnt that why we in india are good at grasping IT stuff , everyone loves to learn .


----------



## KHUBBU (Feb 24, 2005)

I'm using openoffice word processor. 
I'm using firefox.
I'm using SPybot.
I'm using cablenut.
I'm CA EZ antivirus.


Switching over to linux is only possible if games can be palyed as easily as in windows.


----------



## girish_b (Feb 24, 2005)

i do  use  pirated softwares. i know most of  us are using them


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 24, 2005)

"Yup, I use pirated software, coz I ain't got th dough for buying even th basic necessary softwares, like an OS (read Windows), an Office suite (read MS Office) or even an antivirus (read Norton AV).  "

This is what everyone has to say, I believe.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Feb 24, 2005)

HELLO BACCHA LOG!!

well i am myself a baccha here !!

WEll main GITA PE HAATH RAKH KAR KEHETA HOON KI MAIN SIRF AUR SIRF AUR SIRF PIRATED SOFTWARE HEE USE KARTA AA RAHA HOON AUR  KARTA RAHOONGA  I promise.   "lol"


Well yes come on guys lets admit we all use PIRATED(CHALOO) software in our PCs........ 

see i am always speaking the TRUTH


----------



## borg (Feb 25, 2005)

I writing this on a genuine copy of  XP home edition. Got it with my Sony Vaio . I guess claiming that u don't use pirated software at all is a lie. Everyone has some or the other pirated software on their comps. This is not just here in India but everywhere as enoonmai has pointed out.


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Feb 25, 2005)

SmoothCriminal said:
			
		

> OMG.. all u guyz unethical.. I use only Licensed sw..



Ironical isint it, that you have Napster logo as your avaatar! LOL!


----------



## DKant (Feb 26, 2005)

> I'm using openoffice word processor.
> I'm using firefox.



..and GIMP, and Winamp, and WMP Classic with the K-Lite Codec Pack. What else do u need?



> Switching over to linux is only possible if games can be palyed as easily as in windows.



Right.  Till then, or till I earn enuf money, the OS remains the red-herring on my sys.


----------



## mamba (Feb 26, 2005)

cut the crap
if i had the money 2 buy ' original ' s/w after my fetish 4 new hardware is satisfied , i would . 
par yeh ho na saka , aur ab yeh alam hai .......     
but coz this is a never ending process , ethical or unethical m not spending more than Rs 50 on ne software


----------



## DKant (Feb 26, 2005)

Well atleast u consider Rs.50 to be reasonable enuf. There r a  good number of ppl who think that's an exorbitant amount to charge!  Newayz, it's not a question of ethics, but of the fact that u have a choice. That's all.


----------



## lywyre (Feb 26, 2005)

if it is piracy, then i certainly am a pirate.

If the software company is ready to buy back my licence if i am not satisfied, i would definitely buy, given the s/w is affordable.


----------



## klinux (Feb 26, 2005)

@lywyre : i think sun micro had a scheme wherein u could pay license fee on a yearly basis . its lesser than the whole os pack and u could stop subsciption if u wanted too . Ur idea is gr8 , renting out OS for particular periods , by the company or even cash back guarantee is good . as many like to compare the pc industry to car industry , would be nice if we could have a rent-an-os


----------



## enoonmai (Feb 26, 2005)

Pity that most people still think an OS is a separate piece of "optional" software for a PC that can be bought legally or otherwise instead of looking at it as part of the computer itself and necessary for proper working of everything associated with the computer. A lot of high-end programs I can understand, but the OS? 
You want all the features of the OS, a secure environment, ease of use, cool looks, customizability, network support, and all the other stuff, and yet you dont want to pay more than 50 bucks. Crying shame!


----------



## klinux (Feb 26, 2005)

u know whats sad ? these CORPS , in our country , use the man power we have well  and extract skills and talents that might rival their counterparts abroad , but yet they are paid only a fraction of what the people abroad are paid . Maybe if corps paid their employees here in par with those elsewhere , more would be able to afford the original s/w . They pay less here , but expect people to pay same if not more for their s/w


----------



## mamba (Feb 27, 2005)

DKant said:
			
		

> Well atleast u consider Rs.50 to be reasonable enuf. There r a  good number of ppl who think that's an exorbitant amount to charge!  Newayz, it's not a question of ethics, but of the fact that u have a choice. That's all.


u say choice    
thats a hell lot of money u r paying for the ' choice '     

n the companies no the general janta cant buy the ' legal ' stuff . so people r literally forced 2 buy the copied versions , or as topic goes , ' pirated ' versions

like the saying goes 
marta kya na karta .......

should go by the economies of scale


----------



## DKant (Feb 27, 2005)

Oye baba I didn't mean the choice between pirated and non-pirated software, but ultra-priced bloatware and good 'n' lite (mostly) freeware! Guess I should have said "alternatives" instead of "choice."


----------



## icecoolz (Feb 28, 2005)

Lets look at some hard facts. 

1) The most expensive pieces of software are either as expensive or more than a comparable software component. ie: Oracle database costs upto 10000 dollars. 

2) The hardware that I buy I can usually get it replaced/exchanged for a competitor. There is no such guarantee.  

3) My hardware is faulty I get a replacement within a short period of time. And many of them come with huge warranties such as 3-5 years. During which I will get my H/W replaced. Software issues are bugs and they will get replaced or resolved with further releases. Furthermore these are only available to you if I subscribe to the support mechanism. 

4) There is no restriction on how many places I can use the hardware in. I can use in how many machines I want at any point of time. With S/W this is never the case. 

5) If I buy a game for 1500 Rs and after a month the CD's dont work will I get a replacement ? Where in if I buy RAM and it doesnt work after a year also I will get replacements. No matter even if it is a 128 MB stick. 

I think the above clearly highlights some of the issues with the software industry and why piracy is so prevailant.


----------



## hjs_hjs (Mar 1, 2005)

Icecoolz! Different view dude..nice


----------



## Maverick340 (Mar 1, 2005)

OMG r u rally frm da Antipiracy sqad hjs_hjs???


----------



## Charley (Mar 1, 2005)

Mine r all orgnal except for the OS ....... I cant figure any body who doesnt use pirated softie........


----------



## koolbluez (Mar 1, 2005)

Hmmm.... i'm not gonna tell... 

But.. i prefer Freeware... else... we try to *FREE* it...

Good sw should b free 2 show its pros... right...


----------



## DKant (Mar 1, 2005)

> Lets look at some hard facts.
> 
> 1) The most expensive pieces of software are either as expensive or more than a comparable software component. ie: Oracle database costs upto 10000 dollars.
> 
> ...



EXACTLY! But these are issues not with the Software Industry as a whole, but with the proprietary software model (OK, presently they aren't much different  ). It stupidly believes that software copying is something wrong, and can & should be stopped. It believes that I shouldn't share, or make life easy for a friend/relative. It believes that the only good things about the Internet are advertising, spam, credit card payment and the ability to download demos! It tries to compare virtualware with realware and in the process suppresses and suffocates it, by not allowing it to fully express its power. That's why the Free Software Movement is so important. 

But that doesn't mean that u try to defeat the PSM by stealing stuff right? Instead, use freedomware, as far as possible, and allow the FSM to grow.


----------



## lywyre (Mar 2, 2005)

If I don't get a pirated copy, then I am not going to buy that software anyway! So there is no loss to the s/w company. 

But when the same software comes at an affordable, if not cheap, rate, I (anyone) would surely be inclined to buy that software, 'cause I would also get support for it.


----------



## icecoolz (Mar 2, 2005)

> EXACTLY! But these are issues not with the Software Industry as a whole, but with the proprietary software model (OK, presently they aren't much different). It stupidly believes that software copying is something wrong, and can & should be stopped. It believes that I shouldn't share, or make life easy for a friend/relative. It believes that the only good things about the Internet are advertising, spam, credit card payment and the ability to download demos! It tries to compare virtualware with realware and in the process suppresses and suffocates it, by not allowing it to fully express its power. That's why the Free Software Movement is so important.
> 
> But that doesn't mean that u try to defeat the PSM by stealing stuff right? Instead, use freedomware, as far as possible, and allow the FSM to grow.



Thats precisely the problem. I totally agree with your point of it being proprietary software companies problem. However thats the problem with the whole industry since everyone goes proprietary. I am all for FSM. I currently am in the phase of trying out the freeware alternatives for a lot of the stuff I use and I dual boot with Red Hat 9 and Windows XP. Its a step in the right direction FSM. However the issue with FSM is already starting to get clouded with the introduction of different Licensing mechanisms such as LGPL. Now I wonder where this is going to lead. sheesh.


----------



## Charley (Mar 2, 2005)

Also most of the games i have r pirated.........


----------



## h4xbox (Mar 4, 2005)

Now thts something kewl ...nearly 90 % of digit members use illegal software..Just for posting some illegal links i was banned..can raaabo ban all of the illegal software users...And whats the guarantee tht digit users dont use the digit dvd softz with a crack from the guarantee ..RAAABo wasn't here and i want an answer for this ....


----------



## Yoda (Mar 4, 2005)

h4xbox said:
			
		

> Now thts something kewl ...nearly 90 % of digit members use illegal software..Just for posting some illegal links i was banned..can raaabo ban all of the illegal software users...And whats the guarantee tht digit users dont use the digit dvd softz with a crack from the guarantee ..RAAABo wasn't here and i want an answer for this ....




sad to hear this. I too posted some links but deleted them immediately.

most of them in India are Middle-Class and we can't afford these costly software.

so no harm in using the softwares,games and songs for personal use.

I don't even use cracks for many soft. because i get full versions or retail versions 

i have a few games but all are pirated only.


----------



## cheetah (Mar 4, 2005)

I donot use 


> PIRETED


 software.


----------



## vysakh (Mar 4, 2005)

and what are 





> PIRETED


 softwares???


----------



## shivac11 (Mar 4, 2005)

*pirate of the software bean*

I am amongst YES...

I've not seen any INDIVIDUALS using a GENUINE XP...

Commercial organisations use GENUINE COPY coz everything else done ther is FOOLISH... 

 :roll:  :roll:  :roll:  :roll:  :roll:  :roll:  :roll:  :roll:  :roll:  :roll:  :roll:  :roll:


----------



## deepaknal (Mar 9, 2005)

I DO. 
Well accept it guys,
Software piracy in the world can never come down unless all the software is free.DUH
Laugh.This is a joke.


----------



## parthbarot (Mar 9, 2005)

i thnk piracy is good for us...means we can learn from that free...

& for developers like us also,its good,so we good new latest prog tools & can learn from that..

otherwise who can spent lot of money for hi own alone use of some softi...like MS .NET,VS, Borland C++, JBulider etc...

i dnt no u people no or not..that piracy of windows is intended by bill gates himself,bcs he wants "his"(means not his but pirates & taken from somewhere" OS to be most used in the world...

regards


----------



## khattam_ (Mar 9, 2005)

almost all of the softwares i use are pirated unless they come with my hardware. I use a pirated copy of Windows XP and have SP2 and all the latest updates. I also have a pitrated copy of ZoneAlarm Security Suite with antivirus and use pirated OnSpeed. I even use pirated CacheBoost Pro. I use DeepBurner Pro and Nero Burning ROM bundled enterprize edition and are of course pirated...............................................a lot more programs ................


----------



## suj_engico (Mar 10, 2005)

HEY GUYS!!!!!!!
I am using genuine Windows XP.
U might be surprised to know that.
Confused???????
Thats not because I have bought a liscenced versin, but definately I have been provided by one by the govt.
 :roll:  :roll:


----------



## Darthvader (Mar 10, 2005)

SO u work in a govt office????????????


----------



## Slam Team (Mar 10, 2005)

There is nobody who doesn't use pirated s/w in India.. except a few morons !!


----------



## Slam Team (Mar 10, 2005)

I.N.D.I.A man... It Never Develops In Anything ... My apologies to anyone who finds this disgusting


----------



## techsavvy (Mar 12, 2005)

Slam Team said:
			
		

> There is nobody who doesn't use pirated s/w in India.. except a few morons !!




WHY DO U CALL THM MORONS??????

IT IS BCOZ OF SUCH PPL THAT SOFTWARE COMPANIES R WORKING


----------



## suj_engico (Mar 12, 2005)

Slam Team said:
			
		

> I.N.D.I.A man... It Never Develops In Anything ... My apologies to anyone who finds this disgusting


Well thats too disgusting man for an apology.
Its because of people like u that our country stays behind.
Such ideas suck man.
I would give I.N.D.I.A. definition as It Nurtures Developers Intelligence Accurately.


----------



## hmvrulz (Mar 12, 2005)

i have never used a original version of any software ever and never will. why should i when it get things for free.


----------



## enoonmai (Mar 12, 2005)

shivac11 said:
			
		

> I've not seen any INDIVIDUALS using a GENUINE XP...



Well, I happen to be an individual and I happen to have licensed copies of Windows 98 SE, Windows 2000 Professional and Windows XP Professional.



			
				deepaknal said:
			
		

> Software piracy in the world can never come down unless all the software is free.DUH
> Laugh.This is a joke.



No, its not a joke.  Far from it! You think all software in the world should be free? Of course, we're all philanthropists and multi-gazillionaires to boot, so we can afford to create really high quality software and then just give it away for free, right? You should try to create software, then you would know why some software cannot be given away free? Did you know the sheer amount of work that goes into a product like Adobe Acrobat Professional? Its not simply a tool to create PDF files, there are freeware alternatives for that. Its a total workflow management solution, and THATS why it cant be given away for free. You're paying for the tight integration with existing software and the one-stop solution for workflow management, not for printing silly little PDF files. The same logic applies to every single software that you pay for. All the way from Windows XP to Office 2003 to your games and DVDs.  Why dont you just go and demand that everything in life should be free, all the way from electricity to water to clothes to electronics to groceries and what not. You can pay for those but not for software that extends you great productivity? For shame! The last I checked, you dont go around stealing from shops, malls, etc. so is it all right to steal software, especially the one software that makes everything else run? Its hardly a joke, whats a real joke on the country is how small and perverted our thinking can get along these lines.



			
				parthbarot said:
			
		

> i thnk piracy is good for us...means we can learn from that free...
> 
> & for developers like us also,its good,so we good new latest prog tools & can learn from that..
> 
> ...



Piracy is good for us? You know, if I met you in person right now, there's no telling what I would do to you.   Are you honestly a developer? Coz if you were, you would understand how bad piracy really was. If you want to use software like VS.NET or JBuilder, then you better pay for it. If all you wanna do is write code and compile it and run and test it, use the myriad freeware IDEs that are available online. Use Eclipse IDE for Java,  the JBuilder free version, NetBeans or Gel, why go for JBuilder Enterprise or Pro? You want all the functionality and toolkits that the VS.NET and JBuilder IDEs provide, but you dont want to pay for them and actually have the nerve to think that "piracy is good because I learn from it". Grow up, buddy, seriously!

As for the part about Bill Gates himself promoting piracy in the hopes that Windows becomes #1, well, what can I say? When was the last time you got yourself a PET scan?



			
				khattam said:
			
		

> almost all of the softwares i use are pirated unless they come with my hardware. I use a pirated copy of Windows XP and have SP2 and all the latest updates. I also have a pitrated copy of ZoneAlarm Security Suite with antivirus and use pirated OnSpeed. I even use pirated CacheBoost Pro. I use DeepBurner Pro and Nero Burning ROM bundled enterprize edition and are of course pirated



Good for you, I suppose you also steal from the local stores. Did you ever even "think" for a single second for the freeware alternatives available for the products you listed, all the way from Linux as the base OS to DeepBurner Free for the CD Burning software? Can you tell me how many times you burn discs directly, burn Video-DVDs, use the Backup tool, burn PhotoCD/DVD albums, burn from the command line, etc. for you to pirate DeepBurner Pro? The Free version allows everything else except these functions.  And I dont know what to say to a person who pirates an antivirus program. It really cant get cheaper than that, when good free AV programs are available.



			
				Slam Team said:
			
		

> There is nobody who doesn't use pirated s/w in India.. except a few morons !!I.N.D.I.A man... It Never Develops In Anything ... My apologies to anyone who finds this disgusting



You know, I will be honest. If I know who you are, and if I am ever on the interview panel for a company that you're applying to, I will go to the ends of the Earth to make sure you're not selected. That's literally the worst attitude I have ever seen. A few morons? And you think you're a certified genius? So if I were to walk into a store and steal all the stuff I want, I am a "genius" and the others who pay for them are morons? Its because of people like you that India doesn't get to the heights where it can reach. Disgusting isn't even cutting it close. I am honestly saddened that people think this way in our country.



			
				hmvrulz said:
			
		

> i have never used a original version of any software ever and never will. why should i when it get things for free.



This is just the attitude I was talking about. You get software for free, so why not stick to freeware rather than pirate full version software. You seem to want to have your cake AND eat it. You want full functionality and are not willing to sacrifice it, but you cant come up with the money to pay for what you owe them? If you ever develop software for a living, then may be you would understand. But this attitude is just sick and has just GOT to change. 

I can understand people who pirate games because they don't earn and are dependent on their parents and promise themselves they will get legal games when they start earning. I can understand people who pirate games and DVDs because they're not available here, even if you've got the money to spare. There are zero "alternatives" to a game or a DVD movie, so the excuse is at least partially valid. But a software with tons of free alternatives? Why cant people just buy a base OS and then use freeware to get their job done? Do they really require all the frills of a "professional" software like MS Office or Photoshop when OpenOffice and GIMP can do more than what they want? I feel honestly sad and plain infuriated when I go through this thread.


----------



## rajkumar_personal (Mar 12, 2005)

Very limited (near 2 nonexistent) ppl in India use Genuine S/W. Even Govt. offices have started using XP (pirated though) !!!


----------



## icecoolz (Mar 12, 2005)

enoonmai, I agree with most of what you are saying, however I still dont agree with the costing factor. Why ? Simply because I know how much goes into building the product and how much it is charged. Since we are in the same field  will give you an example you can perhaps relate to : 

Our company had to buy application server licences for the client. In all it was 16 licenes of application server licenes (2*8 for each of the 8 machines were dual processor cores). We initially thought we will go for weblogic and bear the costs. Weblogic per license costs 10000 dollars per cpu. So that 160000 dollars. I came into this project as the technical architect. And I suggested why not go with Oracle's application server offering which was priced substantially lower at 5000$ per cpu. Immediately we tried to port the application to Oracle's offering and after a few tweaks we were suucessful and decided to move to Oracle. However this is when things got interesting. Weblogic hearing of our reasons for not buying lowered their costs and so did Oracle. Finally Weblogic came down to 3250 $ per cpu and Oracle came down to 2500 $ per cpu. See the cost difference!!! We finally went with Weblogic simply because of comfort reasons. Wheres 10000 dollars wheres 3250 $. I am just giving one such case where in I can propose many. So now you tell me, is the exorbidant price warrantied....think...


----------



## enoonmai (Mar 13, 2005)

I absolutely agree with you on the costing factor. Most software is actually priced higher than it needs to be, and I for one, actually hate it. (Although I've never seen any case like yours, which is downright funny and infuriating at the same time. Imagine the profits they're making ) 

But that doesn't mean people can run around pirating software that lends them great functionality, and even in your case, didnt you switch to Weblogic because of comfort reasons, even though it was priced higer than Oracle's AS? But these guys here have a rotten attitude that they won't pay for an OS even if it comes to 1000 bucks, because they're getting it for free from their friends or they get it for 50 bucks in the bootleg market. And that's what's sad. Plus, its not like we developers get a cut of those sales anyway, so I couldn't care less and I, as a developer, am also an end user of software, and would like to see the prices southbound or freeware alternatives that deliver what I want. I would really like to see the prices go down and more people switching to legal software, but there are some that wont switch to one no matter how cheap they get, almost a rebel without a cause attitude, which is what needs to totally change. 

PS: I never said prices should be exorbitant, I am also an end user and I can afford only so much.


----------



## icecoolz (Mar 13, 2005)

The breed which wont change no matter what cannot be altered. However there are so many people who legitimately need software which are exorbidant in terms of costs. Thats the point u and I agree on. Costs need to come down. Then I think a mojority will switch to legit software. Forget those who will always pirate. Its a false sense of pride for them. Nothing can be done about it. boil ur blood over something useful


----------



## khattam_ (Mar 13, 2005)

I have a great legal trick for extensive software users and the ones using pirated copies. I have a great legal trick to use all the programs like latest Antivirus, Updates and such in a Free Legal Copy of XP (hope the way i'm going to describe is not illegal). If you have a copy of XP with WPA (Windows Product Activation) Technology, but don't have a registration key, just follow the tips. What we are going to do is very simple to understand and hope it is legal as well. What we do is install XP and trial versions all the programs we need. Most of the programs are 30 day trial programs while others run for  15 days for free and legally. Similarly, XP (with WPA) too runs for 30 days without activation. Now, what we do is FORMAT HARD DISK EVERY 30 DAYS and reinstall all the programs after their trial is over. 

The things in which we need to take extra care is that we never download the updates through the program itself but we download the updates and install them manually so that we can have updates for later installations. Similarly, for windows Updates too, we download the patches manually and not use 'Windows Updates', so that they can be installed later or you can integrate them in the older Windows Share, burn into a rewritable and install. I recommend the use of McAfee and the great Norton Antivirus which run for 15 days each to be installed. This will complete the 30 days project. Why we choose these programs is because their manual updates are found so that we can use them later. Similarly, you can use other programs as well. But, what about Office, the answer is OpenOffice for Windows.

On the 29 th day, we backup all the necessary documents and put it into other drive. And on the next day we format the drive and reinstall evrything along with the patches. we'll have a lot bit of work on computers every month but hope you don't mind this. (kiddin)

Hope the software companies do not mind even if they figure out this technique of using their softwares. Hehe

Good Luck Everyone


----------



## khattam_ (Mar 13, 2005)

enoonmai said:
			
		

> shivac11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nothin to say from ma side man..........................


----------



## enoonmai (Mar 14, 2005)

khattam said:
			
		

> I have a great legal trick for extensive software users and the ones using pirated copies. I have a great legal trick to use all the programs like latest Antivirus, Updates and such in a Free Legal Copy of XP (hope the way i'm going to describe is not illegal).



Well, what you're doing *is* illegal.  Its still software piracy.


----------



## Tux (Mar 14, 2005)

Why should one pay for a free thing.
Take a trial. Install it. Go to net.
Find its CRACK. ANd that's it.


----------



## Tux (Mar 14, 2005)

its a FREE FREE world baby.


----------



## enoonmai (Mar 14, 2005)

That is so illegal. You shouldn't even be talking like this in the first place here.


----------



## icecoolz (Mar 15, 2005)

And ur point being ??? What you are doing is both illegal. And you reiterate the points over and over again with images such as these ??? The whole point of the topic is not if you can do illegal stuff or not. Its just to say whether the whole aspect is warranted or not. I think you are missing the whole point anyways. 

Khattam, you just might wanna be careful. I am reporting this post as I feel this will leal to illegal activities.


----------



## Deep (Mar 15, 2005)

*Note: *I have deleted images posted by *khattam_*, the images are not relevent to the post.

Any kid can use the cracked copy of the software and increase the expiry limit, there is not big deal in that...

I would suggest that rather than posting such images, it would be better if poster can stick to the subject of the topic.

Thanks
Deep


----------



## icecoolz (Mar 15, 2005)

thanks deep for acting so quickly on this.


----------



## abhi_shake (Mar 15, 2005)

Wat the heck   
My windiws is even pirated


----------



## khattam_ (Mar 15, 2005)

i have something to say to enoonmai, maybe a lot............
And to moderators, i'm sorry...................I was just tryin to say I USE PIRATED SOFTWARE


			
				enoonmai said:
			
		

> khattam said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok maybe the WIndows thing is illgal but not other programs, i don't think so, whatever..............



			
				enoonmai said:
			
		

> Good for you, I suppose you also steal from the local stores. Did you ever even "think" for a single second for the freeware alternatives available for the products you listed, all the way from Linux as the base OS to DeepBurner Free for the CD Burning software?


Thanks for your suggestion and comments. I've tried Suse Personel and Fedora Core 3 but they aren't as easy to use and manage as M$-Windows and had any one of them supported my modem (it is a cheap modem and probably so-called Winmodem, i can't afford even a modem. poverty............), i'd have dual boot of SuSE and FC3 instead of XP Home and Pro dual boot. By the way, i don't steal from local stores coz its ILLEGAL and software piracy is NOT (in our country. PS: I'm from Nepal). Ok, you can explain this to me some of the people in this forum one by one but what about 99.9% of Nepalese who use PIRATED copy of Windows. Linux is very uncommon. If you buy a PC and ask them to install Linux on your machine, they will explain about the difficulties in Linux operation and recommend Windows and install a pirated copy on your system. Most of them have not seen Linux Desktops yet........and i'm talkin about the people who own or work in computer stores..........



			
				enoonmai said:
			
		

> Can you tell me how many times you burn discs directly


Many times......dont ask these questions. I understand the difference between Deepburner pro and personel and that is why i choose Deepburner Pro.  But, after your comments, i've uninstalled Pro and installed the freeware version of Deepburner. I will use the Iso recorder add-on for making ISO of disks and burn them with the iso burning facility of Deepburner freeware. I'm still looking for a freeware which is easy to use and can burn in command line mode..........
But i dont think that will do any help to Deepburner's developers. What do u think, if i don't use pirated version of a program, i'm gonna buy it or what?? I'll search for a freeware and NOT buy the software. I don't see any harm to Software Companies if i'm using a pirated copy of their program. I would not buy it if i was not using a pirated copy coz i'm NOT using any software for ANY commercial use and can survive without any of the pirated software I'm using (even without Windows), but then when i can use why shouldn't I??



			
				enoonmai said:
			
		

> And I dont know what to say to a person who pirates an antivirus program. It really cant get cheaper than that, when good free AV programs are available.


By the way, I'm not pirating software....... I'm using a pirated copy........
Anyways, I wanted minimal protection from viruses and extensive online protection, so i choose Zonealarm Security suite. I could have replaced it with Kerio Personel Firewall+Avast Personel AV but then those would eat more of my resources (I have only 128Mb RAM and can't afford to upgrade). So................
And by the way, i want to repeat the same question, i asked earlier, again, what difference would it make to any of the three software companies if i used the later two instead of ZoneAlarm. If i WOULD have to buy ZA i would use the alternative, i wouldn't use it. I WOULDN'T BUY ZoneAlarm COZ I CAN'T AFFORD $79 (or i dont know how much it costs) for a program THAT CANNOT ECONOMICALLY HELP ME.

By the way, if i've badly reacted to you, i'm REALLY sorry. I'm just 16 and want to be a Programmer too but after what i've seen and learnt till today, i wont spend my time and money in making my software SECURE from crackers. I wont spend money in DLL and EXE decrypting tools and Anti-Softice tricks. I will make programs that can be EASILY cracked, if they ever need to be cracked. I'm not talkin about open source (It has its own place and importance), i'm talkin about freewares, at least for programs that are intended to be run on personel use platforms, not only because most of them are not going to pay for your application but because I'll get more disadvantages by charging ppl money for my appz. They WON'T buy it if they don't find it helpful or can't afford it. And trust me NO BODY likes a 30 day trial or program that has limited functions and when you try to run extra functions, it opens a webpage with the instructions on how you can order the app................. Thats really IRRITATING. 
And by the way, what did a SECURE (From point of view of being cracked) program called 'Advanced-System-Optimizer'(ASO) do by spending probably a lot of money on security of the 30 day trial. It certainly didn't give give birth so much of software buyers. But it certainly gave birth to crackers like me. Most of the software crackers are crackers because they probably had an application to crack. And one of them is me............... And by the way, cracks for almost every version of ASO is available in every crack sites, now. 

So they should know that "ANYTHING THAT RUNS CAN BE CRACKED", if they have seen the history of apps which need to be bought in order to run fully and the list of apps in any of the crack sites. So dont spend your money on protecting your apps from cracking (just a suggetion). If i become a programmer, and if i'll make any programs, I'm gonna make programs which you will not need to be paid for for running their functions. I'll make donation-wares with all functions available and no irritating nags about registering or payment. It'll have a small button in one corner, with Donate written on it and I'm sure software crackers wont spend hours with Hex editors and disassemblers to remove that. The donaters will get online support when they need and i should have no problems. In this way, i'll not only stop the birth of software crackers but will save a lot of money and time which i otherwise would have spent in making my software 'secure' from crackers............. And by the way, if my app does any good to anyone, i dont think ppl who can pay will pay.........
And, there will be no cracks of my programs, which would have otherwise been on every crack hosting site......................


----------



## icecoolz (Mar 15, 2005)

> By the way, I'm not pirating software....... I'm using a pirated copy........
> Anyways, I wanted minimal protection from viruses and extensive online protection, so i choose Zonealarm Security suite. I could have replaced it with Kerio Personel Firewall+Avast Personel AV but then those would eat more of my resources (I have only 128Mb RAM and can't afford to upgrade). So................
> And by the way, i want to repeat the same question, i asked earlier, again, what difference would it make to any of the three software companies if i used the later two instead of ZoneAlarm. If i WOULD have to buy ZA i would use the alternative, i wouldn't use it. I WOULDN'T BUY ZoneAlarm COZ I CAN'T AFFORD $79 (or i dont know how much it costs) for a program THAT CANNOT ECONOMICALLY HELP ME.




Using a pirated copy is still the same as the pirate. Doesnt make one lil difference. And think about it. There are other firewall AV options available. I personally use Avast home edition and I dont see how its a resource hog. As far as firewalls go well ZA is good however the AV solution I wouldnt reccomend. There are always alternatives. Why dont you just ask ? Tell them your plight and see how people are willing to help out. With respect to three companies thing, ask urself this, how many people are out there just like you ? and see the business that these people loose out. Then u'll understand. 

Dude ur heart is in the right place. I can understand the need to have the softwares so that you can self-educate yourself. Some of them are exorbidantly priced and hence the need to pirate a copy. All this I can understand and so does enoonmai as he has mentioned before. However put the knowledge to good use. Your intentions are noble and i hope you can reach a stage where in donation ware is possible for you.  I wish you all the best! [/quote]


----------



## enoonmai (Mar 16, 2005)

> By the way, i don't steal from local stores coz its ILLEGAL and software piracy is NOT (in our country. PS: I'm from Nepal)



LOL, I didnt obviously know that, but its not a question of whether its illegal in your country or not, when you install the software, you agree to the conditions that are laid down by the developer in the End User License Agreement (EULA) and installing/reinstalling/cracking means that you are breaching that contract. 



> But i dont think that will do any help to Deepburner's developers. What do u think, if i don't use pirated version of a program, i'm gonna buy it or what?? I'll search for a freeware and NOT buy the software. I don't see any harm to Software Companies if i'm using a pirated copy of their program. I would not buy it if i was not using a pirated copy coz i'm NOT using any software for ANY commercial use and can survive without any of the pirated software I'm using (even without Windows), but then when i can use why shouldn't I??



That is what we are hoping to change. If you get a chance to support the people like us who write software for you, then help us.  Sure, a lot of companies overcharge, but most software that's targeted at the end user is reasonably priced, because the companies making them look at bulk sales, which makes it even easier for an end user to buy it. We're not asking you to buy Winzip or Photoshop Album, etc. at least you can use ZipGenius or IrfanView/Picasa. It hurts a developer and breaks his heart when the software he creates is cracked and he knows he should have gotten the money for it, but he hasn't. How would you feel if someone who owed you money never gave it to you? 

As for the part about the antiviruses and firewalls, icecoolz already explained it to you.  



> By the way, if i've badly reacted to you, i'm REALLY sorry.



Oh no, dude! Dont! You dont apologize to me, ever. We're all friends here, and we watch each other's back and help each other out, even if we get tizzy with each other a couple of times.  

I understand that part about not protecting your software, but for me, my software is like my baby (I dont have one, but...ahhh, what am I saying? ) so just because you think they're gonna steal your house anyway, you just leave the door to the house open. Thats like saying, I am gonna die one day, so I might as well try to die today.  If you wanna give your program as freeware, thats something totally different, as we all know.  



> If i become a programmer, and if i'll make any programs, I'm gonna make programs which you will not need to be paid for for running their functions. I'll make donation-wares with all functions available and no irritating nags about registering or payment. It'll have a small button in one corner, with Donate written on it and I'm sure software crackers wont spend hours with Hex editors and disassemblers to remove that. The donaters will get online support when they need and i should have no problems. In this way, i'll not only stop the birth of software crackers but will save a lot of money and time which i otherwise would have spent in making my software 'secure' from crackers............. And by the way, if my app does any good to anyone, i dont think ppl who can pay will pay.........
> And, there will be no cracks of my programs, which would have otherwise been on every crack hosting site......................



Thats a really honorable thing to say and you should be commended for saying that, because not everyone can give their programs away as Donationware, and I really respect people who can do that. Maybe I should do something that people will find useful and give it away for free. My good deed to the world.  

Like icecoolz said, your heart is very much in the right place.  Good luck to you in all your endeavors and I hope I have the privilege of downloading software you create one day. In the meantime, all I can say is try not to pirate. I am sorry if I was harsh to you.  If you want any help figuring out which freeware you need to get your job done, right from your normal tasks to programming, drop me a PM and I will do my d@mned best to help you out.


----------



## godsownman (Mar 16, 2005)

Oh yes i do !


----------



## khattam_ (Mar 16, 2005)

Thanks enoonmai and icecoolz for your kind responses.........

I'm gonna Uninstall the pirated copies.............

Not M$-Windows now.................None of ma family members know how to deal with LINUX and we CANT buy Windows............

I'll try my best to avoid CRACKED programs............

But I'll reverse engineer some..................... But only for knowledge............... I'll barely share them................

THANKS for everything....................


----------



## icecoolz (Mar 17, 2005)

like enoonmai said if at all you need any help do not hesitate to ping either of us (Enoo I hope u dont mind as I speakin for u too ) and we will do out d@mn best to help you out! 

All the best in your future endevaours. Do keep updated if you come up with anything interesting!


----------



## khattam_ (Mar 17, 2005)

Thanks to everyone
Here's a list of the programs I'm usin'. Most of them are freewares. But many of them are still illegal. It would be helpful, not just to me but to all the ppl who use pirated software, if you suggested freeware alternatives for the illegal softwares I'm using. This will reduce the use of pirated softwares, not only in my computer, but in all those ppl's who visit this forum.

OS
--
Windows XP Home (ILLEGAL), 
Windows Xp Pro (ILLEGAK)(Dual boot)

CD Burners
---------
Windows Media Player 10, 
Windows Inbuilt Feature with ISO recorder Add-On which helps in Creating and Burning ISOs, 
Deepburner Freeware, 
B's recorder gold (it is not a freeawre but came for free with my CD-Burner). 
I'm still looking for a Video Burning freeware.............

Previously I used the following pirated softwares
Nero Bundled Edition (enterprize) 6, 
Deepburner Pro.


Media Players
-------------
Windows Media Player 10 with K-lite Mega codec pack (it plays everything including Image of Video CD, LOL), 
DFX Audio Enhancement (illegal)

Previously I used the following pirated softwares
Winamp Pro, 
Quicktime Pro.

Compression Utlities
--------------------
WinRAR (40 days Trial, eXpecting that i'll find a freeware within 40 days. Dont suggest me Zip Genius, i dont like that app), 
Windows inbuilt feature for ZIP and CAB files, 
UPX for some EXE and DLL compression.

Previously I used the following pirated softwares
WiaRAR (cracked), 
SD Protector Pro.

Browsers
-------
Firefox Custom Build (m3), 
IE, 
Opera 7.6 (illegal)

Download Manager
---------------
FF inbuilt feature, 
FreshDownload Download Manager, 
Leechget, 
Opera inbuilt feature.

Previously I used the following pirated softwares
DAP 7.4 (patched for not showin' ads and letting to use some restricted functions, illegal)

Security Programs
-----------------
avast Antivirus (i'm having probs with it), 
Kerio Personel Firewall, 
Microsoft Antispyware, 
Winpatrol 9.

Previously I used the following pirated softwares
ZoneAlarm Security Suite.

Previously I have used the following pirated softwares (for testing only)
Norton 2005,
Mcafee AV and Firewall, 
Ad-aware Pro, 
EA Trust AV, 
Pestpatrol Enterprize. 

Other Programs
--------------
OnSpeed (illegal), 
Cache Boost Pro (illegal), 
Dust Buster XP Cleaner, 
Quick Batch File Compiler (illegal), 
Advanced System Optimizer (illegal), 
Offline Explorer Enterprize (illegal), 
M$-Office (illegal), 
Registry Mechanic 4 (illegal), 
Numega Softice (illegal), 
O&O Defrag Pro (illegal), 
Defragmentor Premium (30 days trial).



But i still don't understand one thing, why do software companies distribute their trial version so openly? If one downloads their trial and uses it for 30 days, he'll certainly want to use it and if it is so easy yet safe to get a crack or illegal serial for that program, he surely wont want to buy the app. For me it doesn't take more than 10 mins to find the crack for the right version of the app i'm searchin for. If they know the sites, anyone can do this, even a 12 years old child will have no probs at all. And i dont know much about law (we don't have such law here in Nepal) but i dont think cops will ever come to check your HOME PC for pirated softwares, do they?? So what do software companies expext from ppl who download trial versions of their apps, for personel use.


----------



## whoopy_whale (Mar 18, 2005)

I use the following illegal versions of s/w

Opera 7.54
WinRAR
Adobe Photoshop
Adobe Pagemaker
Adobe Acrobat Professional
DAP
MassDownloader
DFX for Winamp
System Mechanic Pro

Can't even think of buying those Adobe products!!!


----------



## enoonmai (Mar 18, 2005)

@khattam:

There is no freeware, full functionality substitute for Windows XP.  You can download the "free" DFX for your media player here.[/url. However, once again, this program has no freeware equivalent.

Media Player-cum-Management Tool: Apple iTunes. I can personally vouch for this one. Its literally the best  I've seen and I dont know how come I stayed without this all these years. 
[url]*www.apple.com/itunes/download/

If you dont like ZipGenius (its really the best freeware tool out there) then you can try either FreeZip or stick to the nag screens of Winzip or PowerArchiver.
*members.ozemail.com.au/~nulifetv/freezip/

When it comes to browsers, I cant think of anything better than Mozilla or Firefox, especially Firefox.  Again, when it comes to download managers, I personally use FreshDownload.

If you dont like avast! you can always use the alternative, AVG.
*free.grisoft.com/

You can try alternatives such as : 
Cacheman
*www.softpedia.com/progDownload/Cacheman-Download-3652.html

Dustbuster
*www.dirfile.com/freeware/dustbuster.htm

OpenOffice.org
*download.openoffice.org/index.html

DebugView
*www.sysinternals.com/ntw2k/freeware/debugview.shtml 

Power Defragmenter
*www.softpedia.com/get/System/Hard-Disk-Utils/Power-Defragmenter.shtml

CDBurnerXP Pro handles DVD/Video too. 
*www.cdburnerxp.se/features.php

I will dig up other freeware alternatives soon. And oh, the companies give out trial versions to make their software popular. Imagine how famous some software has become because of this. Also, the logic is that if 20 people download the software, at least 3 or 4 would buy it.


----------



## Tux (Mar 19, 2005)

I never used nor i will use a...

ORIGINAL VERSION.

cos pirated version rulez. every software i use (except drivers) are illigal.

*Post Edited by Deep : Looks better now, removed those extra line breaks*


----------



## enoonmai (Mar 19, 2005)

Could you cut the godd@mn cr@p already!  I'm reporting you right now! This kind of rampant encouragement of piracy cannot go on. If you've got something you can contribute, please do. Do not go around screaming to the whole world how pirated warez rule.


----------



## icecoolz (Mar 19, 2005)

enoo... take it easy...no point in u gettin all worked up...let them pirates scream what they want....let it be dude.


----------



## Thilak (Mar 21, 2005)

*Reply*



			
				Sourabh said:
			
		

> i have never used a pirated software in my life
> 
> all the softwares i need are original and i work on a genuine copy of Windows  XP



Thilak wrote ----  Mr sourabh u r an indian don' t spread faulse report .


----------



## grinning_devil (Mar 21, 2005)

*Re: Reply*



			
				Thilak said:
			
		

> Sourabh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## urvishgajjar (Mar 23, 2005)

ANYONE PLEASE FIND, SEARCH AND SUBMMIT WINDOWS LONGHORN WINHEC ALPHA ADITION I SEEN THE SCREEN SHOOTS AND SPECS. BELEAVE ME GUYS ITS REALLY HOT 

SO TRY TO TAKE A CHALLANGE "SEARCH A LONGHORN DOWNLOAD LINK" NOW


----------



## GNUrag (Mar 23, 2005)

urvishgajjar said:
			
		

> SO TRY TO TAKE A CHALLANGE "SEARCH A LONGHORN DOWNLOAD LINK" NOW


Ah, I got the download link. Here it is...
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=13989

read it properly, it says software piracy is strictly not allowed.


----------



## mail2and (Mar 23, 2005)

enoonmai said:
			
		

> Could you cut the godd@mn cr@p already! Mad I'm reporting you right now! This kind of rampant encouragement of piracy cannot go on. If you've got something you can contribute, please do. Do not go around screaming to the whole world how pirated warez rule.



first i think many people here have too much money to spend? how can u force any one into using geniune software. if you know some computer languages or some tricks.. are you god? i feel many people think that they are too intelligent

Try forcing me into using geniune windows xp. whats the use? i pay 6,000 for a crappy, buggy and sh!tty os? thats why i use sumthing else...  but my point is... how can any 1 be so arrogant and not force ppl to promote piracy? Is it a big deal that you know 3-4 computer langs frm your course? no it isn't mate... 

i guess the problem with ppl in india is egos... you post about some software and u think ur xtra smart?  

even i say piracy rules... try snubbing me.....

i am not that rich to spend 6k buying some crappy OS or  10k buying an un-worthy office application... 

piracy will remain till the software will remain high priced. the marginal utility of software is 0. Its an intangible product. you don't get extra performance if you use a genuine software. Thats why piracy is rampant. You price the products within the purchasing powr of the consumer and see. People will buy it. Its not that ppl are averse to buying original software... just that its priced too high!

and i guess your post should be reported for talking in that manner to another member. funny enuff this forum permits lang like this.... while people with geniune talent(a guy made phpbb hindi lang) are called spammers and banned...


----------



## GNUrag (Mar 23, 2005)

andy, India was never a market for American software vendours. It matters little to them if we use their original or pirated software. 



> even i say piracy rules... try snubbing me.....


Try saying the same in america or europe. They have scrict laws against piracy and you'll find yourself in jail, or your house being raided by cops if someone or your friends informs cops. 

Its a true fact that happens in west.


----------



## icecoolz (Mar 23, 2005)

> first i think many people here have too much money to spend? how can u force any one into using geniune software. if you know some computer languages or some tricks.. are you god? i feel many people think that they are too intelligent



Could we cut out the personal flaming please. Neither did he claim that he was god nor did he claim that he was too intelligent. So the person feels passionate about anti-piracy. He is allowed to express his views of something which he is passionate about provided it is legally inclined. 



> Try forcing me into using geniune windows xp. whats the use? i pay 6,000 for a crappy, buggy and sh!tty os? thats why i use sumthing else... but my point is... how can any 1 be so arrogant and not force ppl to promote piracy? Is it a big deal that you know 3-4 computer langs frm your course? no it isn't mate...



Piracy happens at any and every level. Why consider something like an OS ? Even AV solutions are pirated. Which is just pathetic dont you think ? 
So asking people to do the legal thing has become arrogance is it ? WoW that is news to me. Once again no one claimed that he was the best or whatever. Then why does it affect you so much ? 

Lets not make things personal here. He warned the person who was promoting illegal activities. Check the thread, its 9 pages long and there are many who claim to use pirate S/W do you see him screamin at everyone of them....

I am only replying to this simply because I do not want this to get into a personal war. So lets stop it now b4 it gets out of hand or we can always take it offline....


----------



## mail2and (Mar 23, 2005)

sir it would be nice if you don't be his broker.... neither you nor the intelligent guy has any right to talk in that way to any person....  let him talk in that way to me... then lets see


----------



## mail2and (Mar 23, 2005)

@gnu



			
				gnurag said:
			
		

> Try saying the same in america or europe. They have scrict laws against piracy and you'll find yourself in jail, or your house being raided by cops if someone or your friends informs cops.
> 
> Its a true fact that happens in west.



i am in india  i can't even think of going to a lowsy country like usa- the land of apes or europe- the land of eunuches


----------



## enoonmai (Mar 23, 2005)

mail2and said:
			
		

> first i think many people here have too much money to spend? how can u force any one into using geniune software.



Money isn't the only criterion, buddy. When I spend 45k for my computer, I spend another 6k on a genuine OS because in my own personal opinion, stealing is wrong, whether you do it in a store for a few bucks worth of groceries or you steal from a company's product that expects you to pay for it if you use it. They never ASKED anyone to use their software, they only expect that you pay if you do. I run Linux on a couple of my boxes, but does that mean I can steal to run Windows and a few games on another machine. When was stealing ever OK?



			
				mail2and said:
			
		

> Try forcing me into using geniune windows xp. whats the use? i pay 6,000 for a crappy, buggy and sh!tty os? thats why i use sumthing else...



Like I said, I am NOT forcing anyone to use Genuine Windows XP. I wasnt talking about the OS alone, I was talking about every other legal software on the face of the planet that expects you to pay for its use, from antivirus programs, firewalls, image editors, workflow management, programming IDEs, and a few thousand others. All I expect people to do is not promote piracy. I am gonna quote the forum rules here:


> * No Posts Related To Anything Illegal.
> Do not *post/discuss/*link to anything related to hacking/warez/cracks/pornography, etc. *Piracy, and anything related to it is not allowed on this forum.*



Now, I think that clearly means one doesn't promote piracy in the forums. Maybe I am mistaken. The moderators can help clarify that for us all. And its not in my place to go around changing the world. I am not a fool to be doing that, nor do I have the inclination for it. This is, after all, the world that nailed a guy to a cross just for saying how good it would be if people were nice to each other for a change.

  but my point is... how can any 1 be so arrogant and not force ppl to promote piracy? Is it a big deal that you know 3-4 computer langs frm your course? no it isn't mate... 

i guess the problem with ppl in india is egos... you post about some software and u think ur xtra smart?  



			
				mail2and said:
			
		

> even i say piracy rules... try snubbing me.....



You know what, I am not even going to try to. Anyone that can think for himself and knows the basic difference between what's right and what's not can figure out for themselves who's right. That is what you believe and frankly, my beliefs are something totally different and they do not require you to believe in the same things I do. For me, the only thing that matters is doing the right thing. I do something not because its what *I* think is right, but because it REALLY is the right thing to do. Now you can tell yourself and anyone that listens that piracy rules, but we both know the truth deep down inside, and you dont need ME telling you or anyone else what's right. If you believe piracy rules, go ahead, believe in it. I wont try and stop you, leave alone snub you. I dont do that to people. 



			
				mail2and said:
			
		

> i am not that rich to spend 6k buying some crappy OS or  10k buying an un-worthy office application...



Well, the question I was asking was simple. People spend thousands and thousands on their computers and upgrades and yet see software as totally detached and "optional" from hardware. Maybe you and I can install Linux and work with it comfortably enough. But cut the cost of a branded computer by 6000 bucks, and then sell it without an OS and ask the user to install it himself and we'll see how many people would be comfortable with that. 

Also, I can personally vouch for the amount of productivity increase and the lower support costs and time spent on getting a task done get cut drastically because of what you term as "unworthy software" Tell that to any sysadmin who works with Office/Exchange/SharePoint or Lotus Notes/Domino and ask him what he thinks about the TCO, time spent on support and then tell me if he thinks its still "unworthy." To each his own!



			
				mail2and said:
			
		

> piracy will remain till the software will remain high priced. the marginal utility of software is 0. Its an intangible product. you don't get extra performance if you use a genuine software. Thats why piracy is rampant. You price the products within the purchasing powr of the consumer and see. People will buy it. Its not that ppl are averse to buying original software... just that its priced too high!



You dont get extra performance from using genuine software, but you certainly get the support and that is the paramount concern for a company thats using the software, be it Linux or be it Windows or any other software. Support is ALL that a company cares about. And when a company, with tons of money at their disposal, with tons of technicians, support engineers, admins, etc. are worried about support, is it suddenly OK for a home office end user to forgo that support because he didnt purchase genuine software? 

And my post was directed at the person who kept saying over and over and over and over again that piracy ruled and people who bought genuine software were (I believe someone called us) "morons." Do you believe in the same thing? That people who buy genuine software are "morons"? I lost my cool because the repeated statements encouraging piracy. And my post was never intended for the people who would consider buying legit software if the prices came down. Its directed at the others, the ones who have explitictly written in these forums that they "would not buy a legal copy for 500 bucks when they can get it for 50 bucks."



			
				mail2and said:
			
		

> if you know some computer languages or some tricks.. are you god? i feel many people think that they are too intelligent
> 
> how can any 1 be so arrogant and not force ppl to promote piracy? Is it a big deal that you know 3-4 computer langs frm your course? no it isn't mate...
> 
> ...



Well, that makes quite a list. I never said I was God, I never said I knew 3-4 programming languages, I never claimed I was intelligent, in fact, I never claimed ANYTHING. If you think I am stupid, egomaniacal, arrogant, abusive, then please, report me to the Moderators. They can take a look at all I've said and if they think I am wrong, they can kick me out or ask me to leave and I will do so.

And oh, the problem with India is not egos, its because people dont do the right thing when they should be doing it. Its sad that when Kalam tries to promote open source as an alternative to high priced software, people would still prefer to pirate than to switch and sacrifice a bit of functionality. As for me, you are free to flame me all you want, I am not going to lash out at you, or try to snub you or whatever. In the end, people will only believe what they want to believe, and not me or anyone else can convince them otherwise. If you think I am being arrogant by doing what's right, oh well, there's nothing I can do to convince you otherwise. If the Moderators tell me I am wrong and arrogant and stupid and what-not, then I will apologize publicly and bow out.


----------



## icecoolz (Mar 23, 2005)

LOL....I broker for the prof ???? Now thats rich. Thank Gawd Prof had the common sense not to make this a flame war which it could have been so easily. Once again I only mentioned not to make this personal and to avoid such comments. Anyone with a lil bit of common sense and wanting the right thing for this forum would want the same. Me broker the prof...now that really did bring a smile to my face  

If you even bothered to read the whole thread (yes I know it is long) there has been a healthy discussion (with the emphasis on healthy) between me and prof with him standing by the legal side of it and I as to why piracy is rampant and why it wont go down anytime soon. And not a single time has he flamed me nor directed comments at me. So why can't you keep it healthy too ? 

I do not vouch for anyone. Neither do I need to. Am fairly confident Prof can handle himself. I only wanted  to avoid makin this a flame war. I got no beef with u mate. So take it easy and chill out.


----------



## enoonmai (Mar 23, 2005)

It will not be a flame war no matter what anyone has to say about me. I dont believe we can solve the problem of piracy by getting into personal, pointless altercations with each other. The only thing I have always asked that people pay for what they want. If they think they deserve the functionality a program provides, then I think the company has earned the right to be paid for it. (Although like me and icecoolz discussed, we, for our part, would be extremely happy to see prices southbound in favor of volume sales) Most of us can get away with freeware/free software alternatives, instead of resorting to piracy, which I regard as being up there with petty theft. Anything else is just a delusion, in my opinion. But yes, I would really appreciate it if we could avoid personal comments, but you cant stand by and watch someone scream "Piracy Rulez! People who use genuine software are morons" all the time without getting upset.


----------



## FilledVoid (Mar 23, 2005)

To be frank , Ive  found Enoonmai's post to be very informative.  I never knew there was a vast selection of freeware alternatives for mostly every software we would otherwise use., and  I thank him and the others who have pointed them out    

Due ot the cost I was waiting to upgrade 2 other computers to Win Xp when I felt the price is right, till then Im was using the Licensed versions of Win 98 I have. Recently after I got the Yoper installation disk I happened to install Yoper on one of my computers and was very pleased with performace it offered so I even installed mandrake Linux on another system and soon , once I learn more about Linux, Ill totaly move to Linux .

Now IM trying to convince my Uncle to switch to Linux from this pirated version of Windows his assembler gave him


----------



## DKant (Mar 24, 2005)

Well, that sounds good. In fact, that's what this thread was all about, you have a choice. It's up to you to see it. It's only when u don't, that u start shouting stuff like "Piracy rulez" and so on. Either that, or u r not aware of what piracy really means, or of the fact that it equates to theivery.

But what about gamers? We're stuck with Windows right?  But even there u have some kind of a choice. i.e: Win XP Pro retails for arnd 7K. But hell just 4 gaming, u don't need it right? Win XP Home is enuf. So, there4, all u have to shell out is arnd 4K. Like that's easy , but neway .


----------



## khattam_ (Mar 24, 2005)

mail2and said:
			
		

> @gnu
> 
> 
> 
> i am in india  i can't even think of going to a lowsy country like usa- the land of apes or europe- the land of eunuches


So if you are in a place where law is weak, you are gonna do illegal things. If police doesn't catch you, you will start stealing things......... right................. A crap like you will say yes.......................
If nobody is ever gonna buy a software, why would ppl do such a lot of investment for softwares............... Piracy is like stealing pots from a potter, stealing rice from a farmer. Can't you pay them not because they desire but they deserve, not because they want but they need.............
By the way, what job do you do or what fo you plan to?? DO you want ppl to steal your products.
Hope you understand a little and if you cannot buy a software, at least don't encourage others to steal........................... 
DON'T ENCOURAGE PIRACY!!


----------



## klinux (Mar 24, 2005)

kurious : support is a major advantage given out to genuine s/w buyers right ??? like OS and AV , plus , customers have to pay for their support once its ended too right ? so , @eno , would ur troubleshooting steps and answering of queries here in the forum , be apart of the "crime" u talk abt ? since most of the s/w people use here is pirated , even the games . so by supporting these people who have pirated s/w and games , u are too a part of the "crime" as u call it ? in a way ur helping out deprives corps of valuable cash they might have gotten if they had people paying for support . Most companies and even linux distros , have their cash flowing in , not only because of selling their main product , but also from supporting it for years together . 

in simple terms , by refusing to helping out people here who use pirated s/w , u would be doing the "RIGHT" thing u believe in . would u stop supporting people here or support only those using genuine s/w and not answer queries for others ?? If "stealing" as u say it is wrong , isnt "supporting" copied s/w also a crime of the same degree ??? 

funny , few see it as stealing when u "pirate" and install a pirated OS on other systems , without a license , while others look at it as "helping" others when they share their copy of the OS . 

like i said just kurious


----------



## mail2and (Mar 24, 2005)

firstly, for people to buy software you need to price them right. Software should fit in the "purchasing parity" of the population.

As it is, software is an intangible commodity. You do not "physically" feel the presence of it. That is why, the "marginal utility" of software is nearly 0.

Now when a consumer doesn't derive any utility from a product, he refrians from buying it. And when the price is outside the consumer's purchasing power, it eats up all the "consumer's surplus" of the guy using a PC. 

Under such a circumstances, rational consumers won't buy such software. 

Enoonmai pointed out that if ppl buy a pc for 45k why can't they spend the 6k extra? I would like to bring it out that not many people buy computers for 45k...

Even i have bought my computer for less than 20k. Now with such a cut-throat budget, can you expect me to purchase the geniune version of a software whose cost is 6,000/20,000*100= 30% of the cost of hardware.

I personally use an alternative to windows. Why? Not because i am an anti-piracy enthusiast. Its because I feel much more satisfied with a 100 times more secure and 10 times more stable OS. 

I am shortly moving to a MAC. Now i will get an OS bundled with the pack. I will even buy the future versions of the fantastic OS. Why? because it gives me "utility". 

According to the rules of economics, the demand is low when the price is high. When the price reduces, the demand increases.

The software market can aptly be termed as an "Oligopoly" i.e. a market structure with intense competition between few firms.

In such a case, companies like Microsoft defy the ideals of an oligopoly. Oligopoly represents a market where the prices of all products of all "sellers" are nearly same. If the price of one product of one seller(m$) is absurdly high, the consumer moves to other products of "other" sellers or resorts to unfair practices i.e. he uses pirated copies in case of the software industry

So the bottomline is.... "reduce the price, get the consumer"


----------



## enoonmai (Mar 24, 2005)

@klinux: True buddy. But you cant go around asking people at the forums here "Do you own a legal or a pirated copy? If you have a pirated copy, we wont help you" We do that for games and other software, but you cant entire shun a user's request for help, even if they're using pirated software. 

But when it comes to the support we provide here, we are not cheating the company out of their profits. I posted the results of a Linux survey somewhere else in the forum (I will find and copy-paste the link here too) where it was stated that even though corporate users pay for support "options" more than 60% of them tend to use the free support available online. In fact, even a company like Microsoft would rather you do the search online rather than bug them.  In case you aren't convinced, here's an article by Monte Enbysk, Managing Editor of the Microsoft Small Business Center.

Don't make the call: Go online for tech support

Also, this might work in a country like the US where every third person pays for the software and doesn't mind shelling out over $120 on telephonic support for their products. However, I have personally called Microsoft Tech Support to resolve an issue with my activation (I had a major hardware change) and some other issues, and I was not asked to make any payment of any sort, nor was I asked for my credit card number. All I was asked for were scans of my COA and registration information. So, we at the forums aren't cheating companies out of their support, since the money they make out of end-user/SOHO support is so little that it barely covers the costs of maintaining tech support staff for covering such issues. They make their bulk by supporting corporates working on multi-installation OSes, Windows 2000 Advanced server, Exchange, SharePoint Team Portal, SQL Server Enterprise or any of the myriad enterprise applications they make. And I dont think we ever had a single case related to these at the forums, or that we helped. 

@mail2and: Economic terms notwithstanding, yes, more people would buy the software legally if the companies decide to lower the prices in favor of volume sales. There are some people however, who wouldnt buy legal software if it came dirt cheap. Like someone at the forums said, he said he wouldnt pay 500 bucks for Windows, because he could get it for 50 bucks - a "rebel without a cause" attitude thats pulling the industry down. You said you're buying a Mac and will purchase upgrades because of the "utility value." But then when it comes to an end-user like myself who use my PC as an all-round solution from the mundane tasks such as browsing to playing games to coding. For me, I value functionality more than anything else, and I require an extremely high degree of application compatibility, so I chose Windows XP. I also run Linux, but I dont see myself replacing one with the other totally at least in the near future. So, I would rather not spend $115 on Mac OS X, the most safe/secure OS, and I cant look at the second most secure, OpenBSD as a replacement to my Windows box, so I choose the third most secure OS - Windows XP SP2. So what I am wondering is, you're willing to pay $115 for security because it also comes bundled along with the hardware. So, my question is, why the aversion to paying the same $115 for Windows XP, just because you have to buy it separately.


----------



## klinux (Mar 24, 2005)

@eno : thats similar to the claims made by those using "copied" s/w too  . that by using copied s/w big corps arent going to go bankrupt , because they have other products which make up the market share and give them products . in the end , these guys u call criminals are there to profit outta installing copied s/w , they too just wanna help out others like any other guy in the forum  . heck i think most guys dont even ask their friends for cash to install copies of s/w but do it outta friendship and helping out . 

Not sure abt MS , giving support for free , but most other s/w companies and h/w manufacturers , ask custs to pay up hefty amounts at the end of their 1 year or so free tech support contract . thats why tech support contact centers are thriving in india , and are big business too . Companies rely a lot on tech support , koz thats the only way to keep clients satisfied and hope they stay loyal to the product . companies profit doesnt end by just selling the product alone . it goes a lot more beyond that , if they wish to stay on in the competitive s/w and h/w business .


----------



## enoonmai (Mar 24, 2005)

LOL, yeah, I guess you're right. Maybe we should best abandon this discussion. We're all correct and we're all wrong in ways. Its just what *I* believe in, thats all. In fact, I think some support is a bit overrated too. I dont particularly like Symantec charging $30 to tell a user to just reinstall NAV. Thats just horrible, in my opinion. So, yes, maybe I am being a bother on tech support people by helping at the forums and maybe you're right about the people helping each other out with the OS too. But I have to shake my head in disgust when I find assemblers gratuitously loading software like Photoshop or VS or Oracle or Office 2003 on them just for the heck of it. All I am hoping for is that the people who use software like Photoshop and Microsoft Office, would learn the error of their ways and switch to alternatives like GIMP or OpenOffice.org instead of pirating them. Why pirate when you can afford not to?  Anyway, I think its high time we let this thread sink. Just trying to point the way out for the pirates, and at least create a feeling of existential angst, so that they might at least look the other way when it comes to pirating.


----------



## mail2and (Mar 24, 2005)

i won't buy microsoft products in my life. because, i don't require my PEE CEE for gaming. hell games won't even run on my on-board 32 mb geforce 2 mx. 

I only require an office app, an ftp client, an IM client, a media player and 2 browsers... i think linux gives that much to me and better than windows....  

my only reason to move to mac is to cut hardware upgrade costs... newer mac vesions are faster than the older ones...

 Panther is a hell lot faster than Jaguar.. and the recent tiger "seeds" are known to be faster than panther... 

but can i say that about longhorn? what did billva tell? i heard 512 mb ram eh? the fact is panther which is atleast 5 yrs ahead of longhorn can work on 128 mb ram but wind"woes" cant!

think over it


----------



## maverickrohan (Mar 26, 2005)

Hmnnnn!!! I hate to admit...but I do....


----------



## Thilak (Apr 3, 2005)

*Reply 2 drgrudge & sourabh*

Hi mates ,

       Sourabh & drgrudge    ---------  Yes uncle 

        Telling lies                 --------- No uncle 

         Click win key+R        --------- Yes uncle 

        Type oobe/msoobe /a   -------- ok uncle 

         What is that                --------  Pirated uncle 

          Always telll truth        --------  yes uncle  

  Don't imitate drgrudge & Sourabh --   yes uncle 

continue ur work                  ---------  HA  HA   HA        Thilak


----------



## Satissh S (Apr 3, 2005)

unless and until we don't modify the software or do reverse engineering there is no harm in using it for educational purposes. Of course people in developing countries like india can't afford so much.
Since now i have to make my living in the aidance of my dad i have no other option but use pirated softwares. But once i finish my edu and get down to start working and earn money i'll use only original softwares!


----------



## anandk (Apr 3, 2005)

please dont ask such a question ! 
ask 'how many of u dont use pirated software' !?


----------



## Thilak (Apr 3, 2005)

*reply 2 drgrudge , sourabh &grinning_devil*



			
				Satissh S said:
			
		

> unless and until we don't modify the software or do reverse engineering there is no harm in using it for educational purposes. Of course people in developing countries like india can't afford so much.
> Since now i have to make my living in the aidance of my dad i have no other option but use pirated softwares. But once i finish my edu and get down to start working and earn money i'll use only original softwares!



Hi mates 

            This is the correct answer 2 u 

                                                         Thilak


----------



## mario_pant (Apr 4, 2005)

hey..... three words....
I USE IT!!! (and will always......and some more)

Cracking and using illegal serials saves three things.....
Money, Time and Soul
.......
another reason is that if sometimes u buy a software.... then u have to care abt a lot of things like the CD and the key and alll.
but when u download and put the serial or a crack we can uninstall it carefree.... thats my view....... no offence


----------



## krishnathelord (Apr 4, 2005)

how can ione be expected to incur 30k on win and office and few basic pro when the total cost of comp is some where 20K


----------



## Satissh S (Apr 4, 2005)

Lot of smileys!! may be on windows!!!


----------



## pirates1323 (Apr 4, 2005)

GOOD NEWS GUYS :

Did u know yesterday I bought Windows Server 2003 cd for just Rs.30..............    .....its cool 8)  8)


----------



## Godhatesusalllll (Apr 4, 2005)

*Just Bring It*

I have a branded system and original M$ Office and original Widows 98SE is provided with it.The other software i use is either demo,trialware or a freeware.


----------



## GNUrag (Apr 4, 2005)

pirates1323 said:
			
		

> Did u know yesterday I bought Windows Server 2003 cd for just Rs.30..............    .....its cool 8)  8)


Hmmm... Kool.. where do you stay by the way? I have a surprise for you...


----------



## grinning_devil (Apr 4, 2005)

GNUrag said:
			
		

> pirates1323 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



   heeeey whats the surprise my buddy GNUrag,has in mind ...


----------



## mario_pant (Apr 5, 2005)

hey...
i got orginal copmaq stamped win xp home... and orginal office xp pro which my mother won in the 'intel teach to the future' programme as a trainer and also publisher 2002...... that suff sux..... i had this pir8 version of office xp which even had frontpage........


----------



## Thilak (Apr 5, 2005)

*7% vs  92% ----------------------------*

Hi  mates 

              7% vs 92 % , no never Hackers & crackers are the 

              Opposition leaders in IT . They are not criminals.  Please imagine 

              If they are not in the world --- SATYANASH !!!!!!  NO DEMO , 

              NO TRIAL , NO BUGS , NO UPDATE , then the IT is only 4  

               Millianiores 

                              AAdam nahi tho Hawwha kya kam mem aayega ??? 

                " negative " nahi tho  " positive " se kya fyda ???? 

                Please think  DIGIT "POLICE " and react  

                              THOD dalo  JASU BHAI ka gangeerom !!!!!! 

                                                     Thilak


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Jun 22, 2005)

well I have never used pirated softwares


but neither have I purchased any original softwares ever

I just borrow original softwares from my friends and return them back.

isnt it cool


----------



## Biplav (Jun 22, 2005)

welli have win xp homesp1(given with my hp laptop.)
now i want to install it on my desktop.
but it just doesnt activate!!!


----------



## icecoolz (Jun 22, 2005)

biplav...it wont activate since the Windows XP given with it is usually customized for the HP laptops. So it might not work properly unless its a full installation CD. And also using a OME version which usually ships with a laptop is legally bound to that laptop and hence cannot be used on any other system.


----------



## Yoda (Jun 22, 2005)

Only companies and people who want to make money using Softwares should buy it.   

Others no need to buy.

I use pirated software either it's Full or Retail or Cracked ones.   

I will never buy a software.    

I don't even buy Pirated Software.  I just Download them.


----------



## vishal_bhatia87 (Jun 22, 2005)

I hate piracy.


----------



## deadman (Jun 22, 2005)

I am the king of Piracy


----------



## Santosh Halemani (Jun 24, 2005)

We have to do it! it is too costly affair 8)


----------



## Keith Sebastian (Jun 24, 2005)

Why is it totally acceptable to buy software that crashes when it's doing something that it's advertised as capable of, and when it's used the way it's meant to be used by a qualified operator who understands the user manual?

Would you buy a car that needed an upgrade so the brakes would work 100% of time? 

What if cars where like Windows? 

 *www.mcpmag.com/columns/article.asp?EditorialsID=645  

 *www.bofunk.com/article/100/if_cars_were_windows.html 

What if Microsoft customer support took over GM's helpline?

 *www.annoyances.org/exec/show/article09-015  

So, until software is designed like cars, I'll always ask - Is it worth it? Is there a free alternative?

-Keith


----------



## Biplav (Jun 25, 2005)

@icekoolz: thanx for the info, but i think its a full installation file.
by the way, i had installed it and did some crack that would keep extending the date evryday by running in the system memory.
that way i was able to run xp home for 2 moths or so.
but once i deleted it from startup manually(havent figured it out y did i do so), all sort of probs came p.
now even if i add this back to the startup entries , still the days kept on reducing.
so i finally called off for it and installed win xp pro.
whooo. wat a relief!


----------



## expertno.1 (Jun 25, 2005)

i have no any other pirated software other than windows

who uses original windows ???????????????????????/
thast a costly affair which we cannot afford it


----------



## cancer10 (Jun 25, 2005)

I never used Genuine software in my life. All my software are pirated which I download from Internet, I downloaded Windows Longhorn last week ;D

I can get any software I want and make it full version


----------



## Captain Digit (Jun 25, 2005)

Never used pirated software.


----------



## Ishita (Jun 25, 2005)

*I always use pirated software.*


----------



## ashisharya (Jun 25, 2005)

I dont use pirated softwares but I download from P2P applications. I get genuine soft from my friends.


----------



## mamba (Jun 26, 2005)

the last i remember was me buying ' NBA LIVE 2001 ' , 5-6 yrs back

b4 that used 2 buy a game every summer , so have original myst n interstate '76

that means my last ' legal ' purchase was a gud half-a-decade back 

after that palika has been my mecca 

n now have got a nice broad band connection

so the 'leagal' stuff really goes out of the window in this day n age of fast internet


----------



## Delpiero (Jun 26, 2005)

Paying for softwares is useless IMO. Therefore i proudly say that i use pirated softwares.


----------



## Thor (Jun 26, 2005)

*..~~..
\__/*
Being the Lord of Asgard, everything is free for me!


----------



## premrajeev (Jun 27, 2005)

hey man..
heck.....

all r using pirated software around....

i owe a branded pc and laptop that came with loads of licenced s/w.

i later wanted to upgrade free...so using pirated software now.....

using my pc's for non-profit jobs...and for entertainment..
dont have much money to buy a legal copy..

but just like it's mandatory to have a cpu to operate a computer, if there is no other way, then i will also have to buy the original, which is not the case with india..(and in that case, most other countries )..

but i would have nuts to pay 7k for winxp proff......


----------



## Charley (Jun 27, 2005)

Thor said:
			
		

> *..~~..
> \__/*
> Being the Lord of Asgard, everything is free for me!



So what does FREE mean, which 1 do use ??


----------



## Thor (Jun 27, 2005)

Free=No Payments="Get Software on Magazine Cds and Crack 'em"=Pir*cy 
Duh?


----------



## Charley (Jun 27, 2005)

Thor said:
			
		

> Free=No Payments="Get Software on Magazine Cds and Crack 'em"=Pir*cy
> Duh?



Well, how wud u do that, if u need an OS like Win 98, 2000, XP, Office ?


----------



## Keith Sebastian (Jun 27, 2005)

achacko@dataone.in said:
			
		

> Thor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, duh!! Get out of B'lore and take a walk on Lamington Road, Mumbai!

PS: I'm not advocating piracy etc. Don't get me wrong.

-k


----------



## _mAkA_PoUdEl (Jun 29, 2005)

There is no copyright protection act in our country so I prefer to use Pirated versions even the operating system.


----------



## _mAkA_PoUdEl (Jun 29, 2005)

achacko@dataone.in said:
			
		

> Thor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hehehe

I get all necessary softwares @ Rs. 40 (Nepali) & Rs.25 (IC)

hehehe

you can crack any OS if u r a geek like me.

hehehe

Man If you like to buy any come to my place.

hehehe


----------



## ujjwal (Jun 29, 2005)

> There is no copyright protection act in our country



Err... mate, copyright laws are definitely are valid in India. I assume you speak of software patents, which anyway have nothing to do with software piracy.


----------



## kumarmohit (Jun 30, 2005)

Well I am always on the lookout for freeware  I switched to Open office from Ms Office -- Paint.Net and Picasa ( as i do not  "agree to the interface of The Gimp") Avast home from AVG free 7Zip from winzip and even from official Sify client to the free EasySify.. My Windows / nero/ Arcsoft camera Suite and Arcsoft Photo studio2000 are all OEMs 

i did so bcoz I found all these freeware a helluva lot better than their paid versions


----------



## khandu (Jun 30, 2005)

This poll is a little biased .. isint it 

and the answer is obvious


----------



## rollcage (Jun 30, 2005)

Ya.. man I Do
even on branded stuff..

I have IBM Laptop worth 74K even though I am using it
bcoz it came with WindowsXP preinstalled on a single 40GB partition
 ... da... aa ...
 imagine using the only C:  
Had to make the reinstall... with WinXP SP2

But i prefer Freeware..
like Free Download Manger is better than paid ones


----------



## siriusb (Jun 30, 2005)

Simply put, if hardware can be downloaded free off the internet, I wouldn't have bought my PC


----------



## siriusb (Jun 30, 2005)

I don't know if anyone's posted this link on pirating, but here's it until I do:

*www.macman.net/files/mp3/HoleManifesto.html

*www.nytimes.com/2004/04/05/technol...0b03&amp;amp;amp;amp;ei=5007&partner=USERLAND

And, while you are at it, how's 'bout a look at what I ranted about it:
*myxp.blogspot.com/2005/01/all-your-cable-modems-combined-i-am.html


----------



## club_pranay (Jul 1, 2005)

take this..
1) A BMW costs like around..20-40L, a guy who can hardly afford a maruti800 goes to the showroom and runs away with one of the cars. who's wrong? the BMW company ? or that guy?

2) what if that mumbai police man claimed that he "did" that because his wife is not as beautifull as compared to that girl!! should he be spared?

think..!!!

nobody's asking you to use Xp or stuff like that..

use linux and other open source products (believe me they r not that bad)
*www.bsa.org/india/images/286826.gif


----------



## nipun_the_gr8 (Jul 1, 2005)

Every 30 out of 50 softwares that I use are Cr***ed (Including Windows XP). The rest that are used are FREE !!


----------



## damnthenet (Jul 2, 2005)

Softwares are many. Needs are more. Money is what is less. And...so our hands reach out to pirated versions.


----------



## Generic Superhero (Jul 3, 2005)

Never paid 4 any software in my life. Yet I use the very best softwares available.


----------



## Jerin (Jul 3, 2005)

But one question guys is there any checking these days for using illegal copy of win xp?Early people said that they will catch us now I  dont know what happens so asked ok.


----------



## bendre123 (Jul 5, 2005)

i am also using pirated software.
because software price is huge.
instead that i will purchase better hardware


----------



## vinaypatel (Jul 6, 2005)

bendre123  is correct


----------



## rajat22 (Jul 8, 2005)

Who denies, is a perfect liar :roll:


----------



## Curious Guest (Jul 8, 2005)

If the hardwares were made to    

Upgrade your PC, invest on hardwares only


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 7, 2005)

Softwares must be bought as originals as it helps the makers a lot...

But if they price it outarageously, then pir. is the best deal...

I wonder, if our OS itself is illegal, then y must any software to be installed in it be original and legal ???


----------



## escape7 (Aug 7, 2005)

Talking about all this, i just went through all the 11 pages of this post...

...I had bought a game CD (Deus Ex) from Finland, the condition of the CD became terrible(not playable)...and i was in no mood to buy that stuff (the original) again, so i bought a Pirated CD from palika....what will you guys call it, piracy? I wont...because i already paid 12 euro(s) for it.


----------



## Thor (Aug 7, 2005)

I wonder.... Even if the softwares were available 4 cheaper [or ...more reasonable ?...one may say..] how many wud go 4 the original when the pirated v.s are avilable 4 ascheap as Rs.25 per CD ? ..Many of My Friends [Hey I'm My Friend too ..Right ? ] use a truckfull of softwares which they even don't use hell a lot after Installng... Say MAYA's Price is around Rs.5 lakh..Tell me how much they can reduce its price to be thought as reasonable ...Me thinks only if they reduce it to Rs.50 odd they Simpletons like me and ... wud consider buying the Lega v.s .Only one who will go 4 Retail / Original /Legal v.s r Pro.s/Developers . Now IF a marketing Personnel Even Thinks abt Reducing the Price of Maya to even Less that Rs.3 Lakh he wud be kicked out of the institution...Simple Reason.. Effort given behind creating such a piece of art. Now considering a software like Winzip .. $29=Rs.1305 .. Wud we even Buy its legal vs even it was retailed here 4 rs. 130 .. or Rs.60.. Basic Thing  I try to point out is We r Habituated to Free Lunch. Try as one might as long as Free Luch is available in any form most r not going 4 Low priced Lunch ..
Solution...I'm no IT expert to comment on it..but only way out is stricter implementation of anipiracy[AP] laws and Nforcements..which is not in near future...till then Njoi ur freelunch becoz when AP shall sting it will hurt real good.

@QwertyManiac : What u r saying is correct. But still piracy is not the best deal..Freewares r. But then u will say Do we Hv a Competative Alt. to Maya /3ds MAX ?.. or Say MS Word/Windows ..  Sometimes Yes.. and Sometimes No.  Blender 3d I hv heard is good but again no match.. Becoz the QUality of MAYA is what make it so costly. But Hey MS WORD ? We Hv OPEN OFFICE which Adorns my PC. And does so with elan. Windows ..Well We can't do without it do we ? Yes Linux is there...but it will take time to usurp our Redmonds Place... However I use Windows 4 the sole reason that i can Play games on it. BUt then again the topic of low price comes up... Heh.. Mindset PPl ,..it all depends on..mindset...
----------------------------------------------
A big bummer is all these softwares r priced in $ . Thats why it pinches so hard. Even Professinals Shy away from owning a real one. IF WINZIP instead of $29 was provided to Indians at Rs. 90 [almost 3 x 29] Then Pros wud go 4 it. Maya =500000/45= $11000 [if..] may be if it was made available 4 Rs. 22000  in this case  .....
So even when the SWares will be reasonably priced only the Professional users/Or the Filthy rich ones R most likely to go 4 the legal ones. 4 the rest ..ever heard of *"FREE LUNCH"* ??...


----------



## Ashis (Aug 8, 2005)

At the first place !!!!

Why R this guys selling software ???

It should be something complimentary to hardware that is sold.

Or OpenSource :roll:


----------



## premrajeev (Aug 8, 2005)

Whatever ppl say...We all like to take free lunch..provided it's having the same quality and capability of  the original...Well..this situation will continue, but newer, stricter laws can take it down to some levels, but still nobody can stop piracy ..copying mp3's and dvd's also consider as piracy, mind it !!!..

so let piracy rule...

at least, we all know about all the damn softwares through pirated editions..otherwise those corporate giants and their workers remain the only users who uses the hugely priced s/w's like maya and autocad....At least, the producers can cheer up as the publicity and use of their software is widely increased through their pirated versions !!!

And, apart from microsoft, who all are taking any serious legal actions against their pirated s/w's, al least here in india. ???

And even microsoft, tends to attract claims to huge or high level corporates and they love to leave home or soho users alone..


----------



## premrajeev (Aug 8, 2005)

how many of us are using authentic softwares ? I have noticed even government/military offices using pirated s/w's..many of them are using authentic os's, but lot of pirated softwares including office!!


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 8, 2005)

I ve seen my friend's dad whos a mil. officer using a pir OS at home...
On askin, he said that some pir. copies were even used in his offices.

BTW I think mil cant compromise on security thats y they buy orgnl...


----------



## rollcage (Aug 9, 2005)

*Search the forum ... & ... Check this yourself

Whenever som1 ask about the PC to buy
or
Suggest me the Rig this is the budget .. !!

No Mod or Trusted member has ever .. ever suggested 
and included the cost of Windows OS or any other software.

Bcoz It is the always understood.


Secondly;
I have seen ...  even the Wipro guys using Pir OS.*


----------



## hittheswitch (Aug 9, 2005)

*I do*

No guilt feelings. *I use pirated softwares to the biggest extent possible*. Infact digit is the best collection of softwares you can find. After purchasing the mag the first thing i do is to download all the cracks available.
I seriuosly don't promote this.Its your own decision wether to use them or not.
I have an assembeled PC running on pirated windows XP with SP2 and everything installed on it is pirated from winzip to Photoshop CS2. Everything.

Phew..... atlast i'm out with the truth.


----------



## icecoolz (Aug 9, 2005)

rollcage said:
			
		

> No Mod or Trusted member has ever .. ever suggested
> and included the cost of Windows OS or any other software.
> 
> Bcoz It is the always understood.



thats one hellava assumption!! The person who asks for a rig asks for a H/W configuration and prices related to it. No OS is mentioned. Why ? Several reasons. Altho an OS is an integral part of a System as such it is still a S/W and hence independant of H/W rig. None of the questions asked mentions anywhere to include the price of the OS also. In which case several options could have been provided. There are plenty of users here who swear by Linux OS and use Linux only. So would it make sense for anyone to mention about OS pricing in such cases ? Also the OS could be pre-owned or bought or about to buy and so on.... Dont make assumptions on what the mods do and don't. They just reply to the queries asked here. Heck if you didnt mention that I would like to have the S/W pricing also included in the total pricing then that ur fault not others.


----------



## gugnani (Aug 9, 2005)

i also use pirated


----------



## Thor (Aug 9, 2005)

What can I say ?
2 of my friends just bought Compaq Presario series LAPTOPS [ one with 1.6 GHz Intel Celeron (m) and other with 1.6 GHz Intel Pentium 4 (m) ] 4 rs. 33000 and rs. 46000 respectively . But guess what ? They were given Pirated version of WinXp.  !! Forget abt being given Original XP CDs . They were not even provided with the copy of Pirated CDs ... When vendors promote it.... there is little others can do......


----------



## expertno.1 (Aug 9, 2005)

a/q of the topic

yeah some softwares i use and some dont


----------



## Portus (Aug 9, 2005)

Keep this forum clean, don't talk rubbish


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 9, 2005)

What rubbish, if u r talkin bout pir.soft usage, almost everybody does it pal...


----------



## esumitkumar (Aug 25, 2005)

PIRACY Rocks! bcoz even if ppl have enuff money and laws are not so strict..who cares............

Also....when basic infra...is not gud and country has so many problems (poverty,illiteracy, population.....etc etc)
what can be done... ??

In our country of corruption laws cant be forced.....
as long as police waale and others are CORRUPT....


----------



## anubhav_har (Aug 28, 2005)

oh a life without pirated softwaress......


----------



## vignesh (Aug 28, 2005)

piracy is the best policy


----------



## expertno.1 (Sep 1, 2005)

> piracy is the best policy



no dude its not

its due to the high price of softwares

i have not used even a single oriignal software


----------



## crashuniverse (Sep 1, 2005)

it shd be used but when we have enough money that we can comfortably buy it, we shd cos just imagine the efforts companies put to launch their producy=ts.

but they need to be cheaper.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 3, 2005)

well i think it cant get cheaper coz if it goes cheaper then no programmer will et a good salary and no body will work...
well its the same otherway round too...


----------



## kumarmohit (Sep 7, 2005)

enoonmai said:
			
		

> > By the way, i don't steal from local stores coz its ILLEGAL and software piracy is NOT (in our country. PS: I'm from Nepal)
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, I didnt obviously know that, but its not a question of whether its illegal in your country or not, when you install the software, you agree to the conditions that are laid down by the developer in the End User License Agreement (EULA) and installing/reinstalling/cracking means that you are breaching that contract.



In that case my dear as per the law its a breach of contract not software piracy -- since there was no software copyright law in NEPAL and technically piracy of software here is reinstalling cracking and other blah blah he was not infringing any copy right since (AKA piracy)as per the law of land in Nepal sw is not a prdct which can be cpoyrighted and u can not therefore infringe copyright where there is no copyright, I know there is a loop hole in Nepalese law but as long as the loophole exists u can't say that he is breaking the law.. if he is installing the sw within the territorial jurisdiction of Nepal or any where inside the Nepalese embassy premises where Nepalese law is applicable

And if u are talking abt that in a the sense of  cdns laid by developer than u shud kno that most of the provisions u quote regarding the EULA seem to be derived frm the Digital Millenium Copyrights Act which is niether applicable in India nor Nepal or for that matter any where in the world except US

And unless u are 1 of those who think that the world begins and ends in the USA "NO PUN INTENDED" I think u shud google for the term SOVEREIGNITY


----------



## shivaranjan.b (Sep 12, 2005)

I use all software illegally....
I have only win98 as genuine...


----------



## Sreekanth V (Sep 12, 2005)

I didn't think the word piracy exist.
It is the word created by the monopolies.
They create the law and I won't like to obey them.
Their law suits for them and not for us. 
In a perfect world every one can use any software legally and have to pay only for after sales support.
Since it is not a perfect world, what I can say.

The world is going in the wrong direction.
Nobody can stop it. Our earth will become the Hell one day. We are going in that way. Every government, every law, every people, are going in that way.

Anyhow let us continue to live so. Let us continue these discossions, and let the discussions continue till the end of the world.


----------



## icecoolz (Sep 12, 2005)

kumarmohit said:
			
		

> And if u are talking abt that in a the sense of  cdns laid by developer than u shud kno that most of the provisions u quote regarding the EULA seem to be derived frm the Digital Millenium Copyrights Act which is niether applicable in India nor Nepal or for that matter any where in the world except US
> 
> And unless u are 1 of those who think that the world begins and ends in the USA "NO PUN INTENDED" I think u shud google for the term SOVEREIGNITY



huh ? EULA is derived from Digital Millenium Copyrights Act ???? Oh please. One set of derivations is not applicable to all. A lot of the contractual agreements have a lot of grey areas agreed. So you stay in Nepal good for u! Pirate all u want mate. Oh and as for sovereignity, I think we all know what that means, don't think we need a googled lesson for that. Perhaps you need a googled lesson on what Piracy is.


----------



## kumarmohit (Sep 14, 2005)

icecoolz said:
			
		

> huh ? EULA is derived from Digital Millenium Copyrights Act ???? Oh please. One set of derivations is not applicable to all. A lot of the contractual agreements have a lot of grey areas agreed.



Derived in the sense that its structure derives its legal status eg in some countries unless u actually sign on stamp paper and get it registered in a court of law no agreement is called a contract Its only after being written in ink and on paper and being registered in a court of law and therefore becomes a LEGAL BINDING CONTRACT, just accepting EULA by clicking Yes can NOT amount to an act to be considereded as a legally binding contract justifiable in a court of law whereas as per the DMCA clicking Yes ties u to a legally binding contract justifiable in the court of law( I shud not have used the word derived at the first place but I am not a lingustic expert.)



			
				icecoolz said:
			
		

> So you stay in Nepal good for u! Pirate all u want mate. Oh and as for sovereignity, I think we all know what that means, don't think we need a googled lesson for that. Perhaps you need a googled lesson on what Piracy is.



Again when u say Pirate u beat the entire purpose of my post .. My dear Software CANNOT be pirated as per the law  of Nepal ... On a ligher note hoever I stay in New Delhi, India and study In Campus Law Center , Univerity of Delhi .. but do you know that the particular nepalese individual  abt whom I was talking can very well sue u for defamation as per the law of both India and Nepal for calling him a pirate .

Dont get excited m8 but the pt that I am trying to make is it is for the courts and laws to define wat is a crime ( I some other post I read some other guy calling software piracy as Rape of software industry) and not for us .. wat may be crime here may not be a crime somewhere else  eg homosexuality which is crime in India but not in USA Similarly even tho as per Indian law u have the freedom of expression but if u call a Nepalese citizen subject to Nepalese law copying software within the territorrial limits  in which the nepalese law is applicable a Pirate -- he wont be guilty of what u call piracy -- but u shall sure be defaming him as per the laws of India, Nepal and USA too


----------



## IIT1 (Sep 27, 2005)

even the IIT labs r powered by pirated softwares...


----------



## praka123 (Sep 27, 2005)

M$+US of A,Yesterday they said Piracy,Today Patents for softwares,Digital Right Management.  and tomorrow your body should be also be patented for ...


----------



## contactpraven2001 (Sep 27, 2005)

i don't want to say anything


----------



## gdatuk (Sep 28, 2005)

am surprised to see the poll results..at 18 says they dont use it...till now
i have used pirated sw all my life...i will use them until softwares are reasonably priced and tagged in indian rupees..in accordance to indian economy...e.g: tell me which home user will buy Adobe cs2 for 1199$? and how many home users will buy adobe cs2 if it priced at 5000Rs?


----------



## inode (Sep 28, 2005)

IIT1 said:
			
		

> even the IIT labs r powered by pirated softwares...



Really


----------



## icehot (Oct 6, 2005)

*indian credit card*

I am ready to buy software but I own only an indian credit card and not global credit card.
Is there any software I can buy using indian card over internet


----------



## imported_sr_ultimate (Oct 7, 2005)

which credit card do you have ?


----------



## kato (Oct 8, 2005)

dont tell this to anyone but here in my institute my sir suggests me the names of w@rez sites


----------



## icehot (Oct 8, 2005)

*original software*

I have mastercard valid in INDIA only

Also, I want to discuss about problems with original software.
I have purchased norton AV and win xp home totaaling Rs.5500. I purchased them bcos I feel they really help me in my daily PC home life .

I have an original norton antivirus and after 1 year I had to renew my subscription. When I contacted the symantec office they replied that the concerned person was not available. I contacted thrice in a week and gave my mobile number. No one called me from their office. I dont like this business of renewal. And I understand that to renew my subscription I must have global card.

There is a software called system optimizer originating from India and they also dont accept indian cards.

I have original windowsxp home edition.When I changed my PC I could not use the serial no of the original cd. I contacted microsoft office. They confirmed my identity nd gave a new number and now it is working.
I dont know if I have to upgrade my PC again, what I have to do.

I dont like the idea of my original cd unable to be used when I change my PC. Even Norton has this problem.


----------



## devil666 (Oct 10, 2005)

Well obviously there are issues. I mean i dont see why a Home user or a student spend so much money on MS Office when he only wants to make a couple of presentations an year. Now ofcourse there are open source alternatives but that wasnt the case until a while back. 

I have a genuine windows XP that came with my Compaq Presario and i use open source/free software for all my other needs. the only pirated stuff i get are the games which are either too old to buy from the shop or too overpriced for their mediocrity. I cant run  most new games on my Intel 845G anyways. 

But i'm seriously against the software pricing. Dreamweaver from Macromedia was some 12k in 2000. And i used to make a website to post my resume. And thats a little too much for a one time use. Its only a software to make websites(may be a good one at that). But i would never be able to buy it simply because i'd rather buy some RAM or even upgrade my old motherboard instead of spending it all on some website making software. The softwares are just overpriced and there is no reason or justification for them to be. Until the Software Moghuls realise this, the privacy will continue to thrive.

I dont think its the mentality of people to buy some Rs 30 pirated CD even if the orignal costs some 100 bucks. People would buy an original if they can. Who would want to live with a pirated and buggy version which doesnt come with any kind of support when they can get something genuine just by paying a little more.

I believe most of the ppl here are subscribers or one time subscribers of Digit. So if we can spend some 125 bucks per month on a tech mag. I dont see why any of us here would shy away from buying  Genuine software if it is reasonably priced. From the poll results and the posts it defnitely seem otherwise.


----------



## Kniwor (Oct 11, 2005)

I remember someone once posted

"Softwares are like girls, if u are ready to spend on them, they will make u spend"


----------



## Kniwor (Oct 11, 2005)

gdatuk said:
			
		

> am surprised to see the poll results..at 18 says they dont use it...till now
> i have used pirated sw all my life...i will use them until softwares are reasonably priced and tagged in indian rupees..in accordance to indian economy...e.g: tell me which home user will buy Adobe cs2 for 1199$? and how many home users will buy adobe cs2 if it priced at 5000Rs?



Dont bother, i doubt even those 19 use everythinf legal, well someof them might be thinking they use everything legal and might be using illegal softwares. u never know...

and ah.. those 19 there.... please dont quote my post...


----------



## Retro (Oct 12, 2005)

I will agree with probably every single post up there. I mean, India is a developing economy and serious most of us are middle-class or upper-middle class. Do you think people would get the heart to buy some software for Rs.2000 or 3K when the whole computer itself costs only around 20K (Latest). I seriously think software makers should reduce their prices. Otherwise, the only copies that would be sold would be bought by the pirates who would distro it. Seriously, I think Windows would probably be the only real version that people buy, that too because they are forced. 

If these big-time creators like Adobe, Microsoft, etc, etc reduce their prices by atleast 30%, then people will be encouraged to buy these kinda software. Until then, I see no change in this especially with the advent of all P2P software around. I suppose, there is a justice in their side also. How can they afford paying their employees 75K salary when they don't sell it at this high-a-rate. We all want jobs there right, then both sides should be balanced.


----------



## mail2and (Oct 12, 2005)

@retro- You are absolutely right

That's what i tried telling to a moderator called enoonmai in this very thread 

but, apparently mr cut-copy-paste didn't wanna listen


----------



## goobimama (Oct 12, 2005)

well maybe they could make special Indian Edition copies (like they make for books and stuff) only to be used in India. But none of that Windows XP starter edition rubbish. Fully functional stuff maybe with no support or something...

I think they would make much more than the few copies that they sell out here...


----------



## mail2and (Oct 12, 2005)

or they can do what Apple does.. if you buy the Tiger family pack, you get 5 licenses for 10k.. so it's like friends can contribute and buy original software at dirt cheap rates.

but then that is apple...


----------



## Retro (Oct 13, 2005)

mail2and said:
			
		

> or they can do what Apple does.. if you buy the Tiger family pack, you get 5 licenses for 10k.. so it's like friends can contribute and buy original software at dirt cheap rates.
> 
> but then that is apple...


That is a great idea too but if MS tried that there might be another lawsuit around the corner. Clash of the Titans. XD = XP!

But then again, Apple's products are horrendously expensively. Do you know the price of a Mac or a iPod for that matter.


----------



## Kniwor (Oct 13, 2005)

Actually piracy has kepf M$ alive, imagine if it was possible to make all the pirated copies of windows inactive overnight what would happen, ppl will shift to linux, industry will shift to linx, standards shall change, and microsoft will die in a few weeks time, and billy does not want that, so ur helping M$ stay alive in a way...


----------



## mail2and (Oct 14, 2005)

Retro said:
			
		

> mail2and said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



for that matter.. an imac costs 65k.. it comes with 20k worth software free.. a 17" widescreen lcd.. a processor comparable to amd 3500+, media center, cam worth 8k.. bluetooth+ wireless built in...

for ur info mac mini costs 26k and comes with 15k worth of software free...

ibook costs 54-55k and can be compared to any of the pentium Mz going around....


----------



## Retro (Oct 15, 2005)

Kniwor said:
			
		

> Actually piracy has kepf M$ alive, imagine if it was possible to make all the pirated copies of windows inactive overnight what would happen, ppl will shift to linux, industry will shift to linx, standards shall change, and microsoft will die in a few weeks time, and billy does not want that, so ur helping M$ stay alive in a way...


Interesting Theory.


----------



## godzi_85 (Oct 16, 2005)

sheesh man.. piracy is good for the economy ..
i would use pirated american softwares but not pirated indian ones  ... that helps the indian software companies grow ..

hm i feel software prices wont come down until software development is outsourced  ... what say? 

and ya piracy does keep microsoft alive.. and they really cant stop piracy for their own good...
the only original software on my comp are the freewares or the donationwares  ... 

one way of reducing piracy can be to have region specific software .. say the same windows xp with certain indian additions to it .. developed in india by indians.. and only to be sold in india .. might be cheaper eh what say?


----------



## job9434 (Oct 19, 2005)

no no we cannot justify piracy at any grounds . man think the effort involved in making an OS . the cost involved in that plus the time . just think about that .my advice is this "at least use an orginal copy of OS because its the very basic . just think you are ready to pay rs.40,000/ for a brand new pc so why cant just spend 5000/ extra for orginal version of windows xp professional . dude piracy is stealing . just dont promote that habit .


----------



## job9434 (Oct 19, 2005)

no no we cannot justify piracy at any grounds . man think the effort involved in making an OS . the cost involved in that plus the time . just think about that .my advice is this "at least use an orginal copy of OS because its the very basic . just think you are ready to pay rs.40,000/ for a brand new pc so why cant just spend 5000/ extra for orginal version of windows xp professional . dude piracy is stealing . just dont promote that habit .


----------



## praka123 (Oct 19, 2005)

> just think you are ready to pay rs.40,000/ for a brand new pc so why cant just spend 5000/ extra for orginal version of windows xp professional .


U r saying XP Proff avlbl for 5000K?it's not.


----------



## Kniwor (Oct 19, 2005)

job9434 said:
			
		

> no no we cannot justify piracy at any grounds . man think the effort involved in making an OS . the cost involved in that plus the time . just think about that .my advice is this "at least use an orginal copy of OS because its the very basic . just think you are ready to pay rs.40,000/ for a brand new pc so why cant just spend 5000/ extra for orginal version of windows xp professional . dude piracy is stealing . just dont promote that habit .



Nobody's justifying piracy or supporting it here...

It's just that we cant afford...u gonna get me softwares..buddy we are not in US...India aint that rich...M$ doesn't understand that, software prices sud be different in this world,like any other product, but they are not, because it's not possible for them to make it diffrent..


----------



## shakti (Oct 19, 2005)

I think no one here can say that they are using npn-pirated software.


----------



## Kniwor (Oct 19, 2005)

Shakti ur avtar is confusing...why dont u chage it..


----------



## go4saket (Oct 19, 2005)

Yes, I do use pirated softwares...


----------



## Retro (Oct 20, 2005)

job9434 said:
			
		

> no no we cannot justify piracy at any grounds . man think the effort involved in making an OS . the cost involved in that plus the time . just think about that .my advice is this "at least use an orginal copy of OS because its the very basic . just think you are ready to pay rs.40,000/ for a brand new pc so why cant just spend 5000/ extra for orginal version of windows xp professional . dude piracy is stealing . just dont promote that habit .


You our way behind pal. I can buy a high-end machine for 24,000 and seriously is it "Just 5000" for you. Perhaps you may get a salary of 70K from M$ but that doesn't make it just 5K for the rest of us.


----------



## Retro (Oct 20, 2005)

job9434 said:
			
		

> no no we cannot justify piracy at any grounds . man think the effort involved in making an OS . the cost involved in that plus the time . just think about that .my advice is this "at least use an orginal copy of OS because its the very basic . just think you are ready to pay rs.40,000/ for a brand new pc so why cant just spend 5000/ extra for orginal version of windows xp professional . dude piracy is stealing . just dont promote that habit .


Your way behind pal. I can buy a high-end machine for 24,000 and seriously is it "Just 5000" for you. Perhaps you may get a salary of 70K from M$ but that doesn't make it just 5K for the rest of us.


----------



## vishalbhatia (Oct 20, 2005)

Well Iam using fully fleged genuine softwares and I dont want to mess up with that cr@p available for download on p2p... That ripped version softwares full of virus, trojans and spams. Thats it. Only Genuine or Freeware!


----------



## Kniwor (Oct 20, 2005)

lol...funny...

it's not there all freewares are free of virus...
if u dont know how to select..u can end up having a virus with freeware...no point there...


----------



## Ablenwill (Oct 21, 2005)

Hey how many of the people here R using only licenced version of software agreed piracy is bad but then let me know people who are saying don ask or talk about pirated software are not using a single pirated software I m not encouraging people to use pirated software nor saying anyone to purchase n use only licensed one its individual choice n matter of affordability person purchasing 10k pc cant afford winXP home edition and a office installed on it. Its good that open source s/w r available lot now a days but how many r familiar with them n how many support them untill linux doesnt enter in main stream and universal support is not available no one can stop piracy or if MS or all other company reduce the price 
to the level at which everyone can afford licenced software. I cant purchase a 50$ mobile web browser as it costs half the price of my handset. You can afford licenced s/w you use so s/w companies can run n let others use pirated untill licenced S/W dont come to their reach even my. I think if not rs 100 but if OS comes at rs 500 then if not more then also 75% will use licence version so untill price doesnt reduce and users knowledge doesnt increase (benefits of using licenced version like support and upgrade facility) it will not be possible to stop piracy. And ya I use pirated softwares.


----------



## deadman (Oct 21, 2005)

Kniwor said:
			
		

> lol...funny...
> 
> it's not there all freewares are free of virus...
> if u dont know how to select..u can end up having a virus with freeware...no point there...



hey good 1      

btw 90% +9% =99%

Where are the rest 1% ppl

*deadman* _is here_


----------



## Keith Sebastian (Oct 21, 2005)

deadman said:
			
		

> btw 90% +9% =99%
> 
> Where are the rest 1% ppl



Both figures are rounded off.


----------



## Kniwor (Oct 21, 2005)

Keith Sebastian said:
			
		

> deadman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that's what i "figured" out about the "figures"


----------



## expertno.1 (Oct 22, 2005)

Why to ignore ?

we use pirated ones at out homes

but in our country in offices all are legal

viz.. SBI hs made core banking and all are in winxp !
licensed !

so what to say

but one thing i should tell

amon my 100 softwares in our computer

there are 90 softwares pirated or cracked 

hey hey dont call the police man ! 

lastly . YES I USE PIRATED ONES

Thanks
Regards..
Expertno.1


----------



## SWEET SNEHA (Oct 22, 2005)

Keith Sebastian said:
			
		

> deadman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well the rounding off system is faulty

Current result:

YES= 183 = 90.147783%
which is rounded to 90%

but no=20=9.852217%(>9.5%)
which can't be rounded to 9% 
it should be 10%

this is 6th grade mats


----------



## expertno.1 (Oct 22, 2005)

> this is 6th grade mats



i dont know whether you got 4 or 5 MATS in class VI but it is MATHS.....kidding
So you got 100 in maths in class VI 

one time i has seen it was 85% ad now its 90 % 

it will surely reach 95%

but as far as i know..you also use pirated ones !


----------



## deadman (Oct 22, 2005)

expertno.1 said:
			
		

> > this is 6th grade mats
> 
> 
> 
> ...



what is' *it*'  here

*deadman* _is here_


----------



## Kniwor (Oct 22, 2005)

"it" is the percentage of ppl voting they use pirated softwares...


----------



## expertno.1 (Oct 22, 2005)

> what is' it' here



now i think ur english is also dead like maths 

what we are talking about the topic

kniwor is right man !

i think it will be 98%


----------



## deadman (Oct 22, 2005)

OK OK I get it

but why my MATHS is dead

*deadman* _is here_


----------



## expertno.1 (Oct 22, 2005)

> OK OK I get it
> but why my MATHS is dead



leave the matter man . we are not here to discuss these fuzzies

come to line

it was a joke only

so you voted in YES or NO ?


----------



## SWEET SNEHA (Oct 22, 2005)

i voted in yes anyways

and yes
i use a lot of pirated s/ws


----------



## gycapri (Oct 22, 2005)

i also use pirated one's but 4 learning !!!
*Edit by Deep: No request for pirated stuff here please*


----------



## deadman (Oct 22, 2005)

reported

no illigal things here

*deadman* _is here_


----------



## sidewinder (Oct 23, 2005)

deadman said:
			
		

> reported
> 
> no illigal things here
> 
> *deadman* _is here_



Hmm...change ur name frm Deadman to policeman  
Anyway at my home i use tons of it...
But in my college lab I've installed linux on all lab machines...


----------



## ammusk (Oct 28, 2005)

half of mine r pirated and half r not


----------



## thankipankaj (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: How Many of Us Uses Pireted/Cracked Software*



			
				ammusk said:
			
		

> half of mine r pirated and half r not





lol i m fully loaded with pirates 


just for home use... not making money....


----------



## sysfilez (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: How Many of Us Uses Pireted/Cracked Software*

lol i c a lot of ppl are really scared confessing that they use pirated. and a lot od hypocrits here too. well i use pirated ones.


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: How Many of Us Uses Pireted/Cracked Software*

i dont understand what's wrong with using pirated softs @ home/personal use..
Microsoft dosent make money from home users, more than half of it's revenues comes from "office" licences!


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: How Many of Us Uses Pireted/Cracked Software*

I really doubt if anybody claims that he is using 100% paid software. Except of course Linux.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: How Many of Us Uses Pireted/Cracked Software*

I'm using 100% Genuine softwares  

Genuine Windows XP Professional, Genuine Office 2003 Professional, and all other softwares are free to download!


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: How Many of Us Uses Pireted/Cracked Software*

Me too 100% Legit Softwares.

->XP Home Edition (pre-installed in HP Pavilion Desktop)
->OpenOffice.org
->Image Editing + Burning S/W from HP.
->Kaspersky Internet Security 6 + ZoneAlarm Pro.
->Smart NTFS Recovery (free).
->Registry Mechanic (thnx to Vishal Gupta)


----------



## Akshay (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: How Many of Us Uses Pireted/Cracked Software*

I mostly use freewares. I use licensed ver. of s/w's like taxbase, tally, CTR, etc. coz dey r more reliable dat way n d service is gud. But my winxp is p!rated n made geniune thru keychanger n odr s/w.


----------



## assasin (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: How Many of Us Uses Pireted/Cracked Software*

I always buy/dwnload and use pirated games,softwares and OS.Long live piracy.


----------



## DukeNukem (Nov 9, 2006)

*Re: How Many of Us Uses Pireted/Cracked Software*

lets face it
this question is like asking "do you breath to live"
every one use it but afraid to admit it.
yeah i do use some.

if i were bill gates would have sell windows for 100 buck.
this way he would have make double/tripple/more and more the money which he had right now


----------



## RaghuKL (Nov 9, 2006)

*Re: How Many of Us Uses Pireted/Cracked Software*

this topic is going "no-warez"


----------



## Akhil Jain (Nov 10, 2006)

*Re: How Many of Us Uses Pireted/Cracked Software*

its not just only softwares and games .....
piracy is also expanded to music and movie industry..
so , those who claim [ the open source guys ] that they have never used pirated , check thier pc for movies and mp3's of songs ( which u do not have original cd)...and then tell how much portion of ur hdd is pirated.
__________


			
				Vishal Gupta said:
			
		

> I'm using 100% Genuine softwares
> 
> Genuine Windows XP Professional, Genuine Office 2003 Professional, and all other softwares are free to download!



win xp for free download ....
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
yes , it is free to download from ms site but u have to purchase key........


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Nov 10, 2006)

*Re: How Many of Us Uses Pireted/Cracked Software*

lol, I meant with other softwares, which r free to download not Windows & office


----------



## piyush gupta (Nov 10, 2006)

*Re: How Many of Us Uses Pireted/Cracked Software*

i always use pirated softwares & cracks are always there

come on guys whats wrong in it

u can afford to pay for license keys

some are there who cant

some like me who like to go underground always

now one of Microsoft employees is my frd
he checked my pc and tell me its all genuine

windows office defender

also he said i have genuine winamp
WMP11
DAP
etc.

but it all is pirated & cracked

used WGA crack for Windows & office
keygen of winamp5.3.1
keygen for DAP 8.1.3.1
etc.
whats wrong if we can have


----------



## jz2linkinpark (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: How Many of Us Uses Pireted/Cracked Software*



			
				Akhil Jain said:
			
		

> win xp for free download ....
> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> yes , it is free to download from ms site but u have to purchase key........



offtopic: could you please provide the link....?
i can't seem to find it...


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: How Many of Us Uses Pireted/Cracked Software*

I don't think XP is available to download from MS site  

But XP 64-bit is available for download but its a trial


----------



## gary4gar (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: How Many of Us Uses Pireted/Cracked Software*

^^^^
64-bit is a total crap in linux as well as windows b'cos there are no common app like java,flash. its real g33k stuff


----------



## Chirag (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: How Many of Us Uses Pireted/Cracked Software*

Downloading Vista Ultimate now.


----------



## Ksquare (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: How Many of Us Uses Pireted/Cracked Software*

Yes, i do use pirated software but only when their is no other option.
The thing is, if i find some software VERY good and is not freeware then i look for an alternative. But if i cant' find any other scource then only i pirate em' (cause i cant' afford every software).My PC has 80% genuin softwares in it.
But i really dont' support piracy.So when i start earning on my own....good bye piracy! .


----------



## madahavan_siv (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: How Many of Us Uses Pireted/Cracked Software*

to stop using pyrated softwares,this is my opinoin,every softwares must be at rate of only 1000rs,not more than that,if so then every one should by ,also their company have good revenus,if they costing lot of cost then using pyrated is not a wrong one,

examole.

if i am buying a thing from shop i can do what ever i think,i can give it to my friends are realtives,etc,like that if i brought genuine softwares then that product is mine,so i can do what ever i wish,i can broke the cd,else give to my friends are relatives bcoz i brought that,after there is no option for that company to ask me,

maybe this opnion is wrong for some people.al should likie to use genuine,after i got then that is mine ,i can do what ever i wish ,how they claim me,
__________
the people who telling i am using only genuine are rich ,else are earnin lot of money.for a midle class people that is impossible.


----------



## sariq (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: How Many of Us Uses Pireted/Cracked Software*

even 50% of the offices use pirated softwares, most of these are private companies. in govt offices also you may find pirated softwares.


----------



## shadow slayer 2007 (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: How Many of Us Uses Pireted/Cracked Software*

my windows xp is genuine
all the other softwares are pirated evn my office 2007
even games
cant live without piracy in this world coz all the softwares full version cost a lot
evn games and os (but i bought my own os coz my old pirated one caused many probs)


----------



## Maverick069 (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: How Many of Us Uses Pireted/Cracked Software*

I do.








May I kiss my bride now?


----------



## Tech Geek (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: How Many of Us Uses Pireted/Cracked Software*

Many.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: How Many of Us Uses Pireted/Cracked Software*

I use both pirated n also sm genuine software.But most of the sofware r freeware....so,I m nt going to vote here.


----------



## shadow slayer 2007 (Dec 15, 2006)

*Re: How Many of Us Uses Pireted/Cracked Software*

not a single guy in the right mind would hav all genuine softwares
and games


----------



## mehulved (Dec 15, 2006)

*Re: How Many of Us Uses Pireted/Cracked Software*



			
				shadow slayer 2007 said:
			
		

> not a single guy in the right mind would hav all genuine softwares
> and games


 I have. So, you mean I am not in my right mind. And there are others too here in this forum.


----------



## gary4gar (Dec 15, 2006)

*Re: How Many of Us Uses Pireted/Cracked Software*



			
				shadow slayer 2007 said:
			
		

> not a single guy in the right mind would hav all genuine softwares
> and games


ok let me change it a little! so now all of you agree with it??
_"every single member here would have used Pireted/Cracked Software atleast once!"_


----------



## hvmehta (Mar 18, 2007)

Hi...where can I download a Macromedia Flash 5 software that does not have a time limite trial usage. With product key!


----------



## koolbluez (Mar 18, 2007)

Here! Forget Flash 5, u get Flash 8!
U've to pay though


----------



## shantanu (Mar 18, 2007)

I use genuine Stuff !!! all things


----------



## Pathik (Mar 18, 2007)

i try to use freeware.. But i also use pirated stuff.. But m trying to go the linux way..


----------



## kirangp (Mar 18, 2007)

I have an original XP Home Edition & some softwares which I got with my DVD writer,some freewares & atleast 10-15 original games...I hate piracy but cant help it..If Bill Gates donates me 2 million $ atleast then I will pay for all illegal softwares i have used...
But on the bright side i have convinced my dad to go for original tally & i am planning to buy original Vista
   If i have the money then i will stick with genuine not pirated...still i dont earn so it is very hard to convince my dad for all this money


----------



## koolbluez (Mar 18, 2007)

I'm tryin to go as FREE as possible.
Always on the lookout for free alternatives to my major applications. But there r some applications which, although costly, r too convinient for me to replace 
Like Windows, Nero, MS Office, Photoshop... Those 've to buy 
Lived life the easy way, just cant compromise now...

I still am afraid of the penguin 
Mayb it'll peck me.. mayb I won't get alternatives to my fav applications... lotsa mayb....


----------



## funkypats (Mar 18, 2007)

I have recently purchased a Microsoft Windows Vista Home Premium. But all the other sotwares installed in the machine are pirated.


----------



## 24online (Mar 18, 2007)

all know piracy from common man to president... from small companies to big companies.... but nobody stops..root is microsoft....


----------



## Manshahia (Mar 18, 2007)

never used original or licensed 
it will cost us more than  the hardware and one can get a good lappy with that money..


----------



## Rollercoaster (Mar 18, 2007)

whatz the big deal anyways..
it is the nature of nature to find the easiest way to the end.


----------



## int86 (Mar 18, 2007)

First i try to find freeware than go for p-rated.

I think there is nothing in world for making which a man become the richest man on planet.
Its the Captilist who rule the world we live in. 
Money should not be our ruler , isn,t it.


----------



## blackpearl (Mar 18, 2007)

Rollercoaster is right. Its the nature of people to seek out the easiest option.

IMO, whether piracy brings loss to the developers or rather the manufacturer depends on who pirates them. The general belief is that if the s/w companies can stop piracy it would lead to increased profit because people will buy legit copies. This is not always true. If there is no option but to buy a software people will stop using it and move to free alternatives. Softwares are not basic amenities like food and clothing. People can leave without them. For example I use Photoshop because its available. If it wasn't available I would have used Gimp or some other. So making Photoshop impossible to pirate would not have made me go and buy a copy of it. They wouldn't have earned a penny from me. The amount of money Adobe is making by selling Photoshop legally would have hardly increased by making Photshop pirate free. This is true for all softwares. So all these calculations about billions of dollars being lost are nonsense.

The only loss would be if some big organisations pirates Phoshop and starts using it commercially. For casual users it doesn't matter. Stopping piracy won't make these s/w companies rich.


----------



## hansraj (Oct 11, 2007)

the fact is the orignal software handling is always painful..... u have to either register everytime u install or hardware change n lot of other stuff. The easiest way left is use the pirated stuff genereally with some funny msg which makes u smile.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 11, 2007)

simple and straight-   i use pirated software.


----------



## ThinkFree (Oct 11, 2007)

I too use pirated softwares but can't switch fully to linux as all the softwares that I need are not available for linux


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 11, 2007)

I am trying my hard to use free alternative softwares instead of pirating paid ones.But how the hell am I supposed to buy Windows Vista?Its way over my reach.
Till date I have never bought any original game except C&C generals.Though I will for sure buy orange box soon.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 11, 2007)

but jey guyz,how can we get a descent antivirus for free?
Linux is for free but most of the people dont know what it is.

Offtopic:OB is a must buy for a PC gamer lol.
get an original one and get gamin for at least 2 months.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 11, 2007)

I hate piracy and those who use pirated softwares.I have never used pirated softwares.


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 11, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> I hate piracy and those who use pirated softwares.I have never used pirated softwares.



Thats why you downloaded 24 GB in 10 days.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 11, 2007)

Third Eye said:
			
		

> Thats why you downloaded 24 GB in 10 days.


 i have a credit card. "Visa power" "Go get it" aila


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 11, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> I hate piracy and those who use pirated softwares.I have never used pirated softwares.


bhai abhi abhi convert hue ho kya thread ko dekh ke?
hate piracy?????? piracy ka kuch aur matlab to nahi samajh gaye?
piracy is rampant in india.
eapecially in PB but thats the only source of SW's for a normal indian.
common yaar,everyone cant afford an antivirus SW for Rs.1000.
it is just sheer wastage of money.


----------



## harryneopotter (Oct 11, 2007)

list of software i use :

windows XP                           - Pirated
Alchohol 120%                       - Pirated 
Games                                  - Pirated
Movies                                  - Pirated as well as original


Nero                                    - Got free with my Lite On
Avast Anti virus                     - Freeware
Opera                                  - Freeware
Free download manager          -    ' ' 
JetAudio Basic                       -   ' '
VLC                                     -   ' ' 
K LITE Mega Pack                  -   ' ' 
Openoffice.org                      -   ' '
Yahoo Messenger                  -   ' '
GTalk                                  -   ' '
Foxit Reader                         -   ' '
Picasa                                 -   ' '
Winrar                                 -   ' '





So i can say that i also use pirated softwares upto some extent............


----------



## wizrulz (Oct 11, 2007)

Kon khodke nikalta hian yeh old threads....


----------



## xbonez (Oct 11, 2007)

after thinking real hard for half an hour, i coulnd't come up with the name of even one software/movie/game that i have and isn't pirated


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 11, 2007)

harryneopotter said:
			
		

> list of software i use :
> 
> windows XP                           - Pirated
> Alchohol 120%                       - Pirated
> ...


sharam naam ki cheez hi nahi hai. khule aam announce kar rahe ho


----------



## Nav11aug (Oct 11, 2007)

As a student , I do use a lot of pirated softy but I'm sure I wudnt after gettin my job. Either go in for free softy or pay and use

Oh, as my attempt to use free softies , I do use Avast and registered it too


----------



## viruses (Oct 11, 2007)

yes i use pirated software and i am proud of it


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 11, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> I hate piracy and those who use pirated softwares.I have never used pirated softwares.


Biggest joke of the year.PB bandh ho jayega jis din tune original s\w+games use karne shuru kar diye.


----------



## harryneopotter (Oct 11, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> sharam naam ki cheez hi nahi hai. khule aam announce kar rahe ho



isme sharam wali kya baat hai ............. look at the poll ......... 85% ppl use pirated softwares ....... so wat .... as a student i cant afford genuine windows xp and other stuff ..... barring these ....i am using freeware wherever possible ...........atleast i am saying the truth dear .........


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 11, 2007)

^very rightly said we students can hardly buy every software we need.Look at the prices of Autocad.
Though I use Linux for most of my programming and other daily chores but gaming is the field which makes me come back to windows and all this piracy.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 11, 2007)

harryneopotter said:
			
		

> isme sharam wali kya baat hai ............. look at the poll ......... 85% ppl use pirated softwares ....... so wat .... as a student i cant afford genuine windows xp and other stuff ..... barring these ....i am using freeware wherever possible ...........atleast i am saying the truth dear .........


bhai naraaz kyu ho raha hai.



			
				The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> Biggest joke of the year.PB bandh ho jayega jis din tune original s\w+games use karne shuru kar diye.


bas meri post mein pirated ko original se replace karke phir read kar.


----------



## nregmie (Oct 11, 2007)

Every software, game, movie i use r pirated. I dont like pirating but there is no alternative. Dont tell about linux, we all need windows for photoshop, games etc.


----------



## harryneopotter (Oct 12, 2007)

i am nt being angry bro .... just clearing my point ...........  dnt wrry dude


----------



## karnivore (Oct 12, 2007)

HUH ??? 

Genuine software ??? 

Whats that ???


----------



## harryneopotter (Oct 12, 2007)

^^:d :d


----------



## priyadarshi (Oct 12, 2007)

viruses said:
			
		

> yes i use pirated software and i am proud of it



kya baat hai bhai!! kisi ne to himmat ki sach bolne ki.

no one want to use pirated s/w but most of the things r not possible in linux neither u can get all ur hardware's driver in linux. sabhi ko windows ki aadat lag chuki hai dost.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Oct 12, 2007)

priyadarshi said:
			
		

> sabhi ko windows ki aadat lag chuki hai dost.


This is the cause of piracy in most of the cases!


----------



## Nav11aug (Oct 12, 2007)

yup


----------



## shady_inc (Oct 12, 2007)

Whoa!!!.. More than 90% of people are pirates.??? 
Wonder why discussions related to piracy are still not allowed here??If we want to,we can kick arse of all warez sites of the world put together!!


----------



## Hitboxx (Oct 12, 2007)

Have always used them until I discovered Linux. 

If I had stuck with getting original stuff, I would have been a nAAb even after 10 years of using computers. Never used for anything commercial though!


----------



## major9 (Oct 12, 2007)

I run a piracy site - IndianMp3.Org
But my Windows is original.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 12, 2007)

^^hmmm..quite a paradox in itself.
kyo bhai windows bhi pir*** kar lete.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Oct 13, 2007)

@major9
is it ur site????really??? 
keep up..


----------



## CadCrazy (Oct 13, 2007)

Yes. But slowly moving to Linux and OSS


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 13, 2007)

i use pirate SW's.
i never understood linux.
so i use windows only.
i use genuine windows but not genuine sw's.
Antivirus,games etc etc i buy are all pirated.
jab PB se 50 me mil raha hai toh 1000 Rs kyon kharcho?
sirf ek manual aur ek plastic box  ke liye?


----------



## desai_amogh (Oct 13, 2007)

i have a WINXP home edition cd which i got with my computer .. it's sealed since last 4 years  ... i have never even bothered to open it ..
i love using Licensed softwares !! & with this example u can understand it very well


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 13, 2007)

abtom said:
			
		

> i use pirate SW's.
> i never understood linux.
> so i use windows only.
> i use genuine windows but not genuine sw's.
> ...


hmm...ab kahin jakar sach bola hai.Keep it up.
Keep trying your hands on linux.


----------



## desai_amogh (Oct 13, 2007)

yes one more thing to add .. i love working  on my linux Mint !! when watching movies or listening to music or doing any thing where tht F***ing MS is not needed ...


----------



## adi007 (Oct 15, 2007)

I use a lot of pirated sotwares(more than 500).I feel no regret in using these because i am using it for my personal use only.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Oct 23, 2007)

Keep this World "FREE" .. Use Pirated 



just j/k 
I use some Pirated btw  But Moved to Linux now but had to use XP for gaming


----------



## Rollercoaster (Oct 25, 2007)

lol. the real question should be -

How many of us would (or be able to) buy software if somehow the piracy world totally got nuked? 

i would run for the nearest linux distro


----------



## New (Oct 26, 2007)

For indians all microsoft products are like free 
I am a proud user of pirated xp  
If microsoft gives XP within 1000 then will think about it.


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 26, 2007)

woa 90% are pirates even on a tech forum, country avg will be 98%


----------



## zatomas (Nov 5, 2007)

From os to tiniest program all 4 free just paid for the machine and internet connection   "if only i can get them 4 free 2"


----------



## reloaded.amandeeo (Nov 18, 2007)

i use...
but only a few...  rest are licensed...


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 18, 2007)

^ 
Statutory Warning:

Bumping a old thread without mentioning "Bump", is injurious to forum carrier!


----------



## nvidia (Nov 18, 2007)

The only legal softwares that i use are FREEWARES!!!
Im a software pirate and im proud to be one.

Everybody in this world would have used pirated software sometime in their life. Atleast in their friends computers.


----------



## bikdel (Nov 23, 2007)

I use many pirated softwares..
The legal ones I use are freewares.


Everytime I feel guilty that I have to use it. But my heart has lightened up after reading this thread  read all 20 pages tonight...EXTENSIVELY

Linux simply wont do it, considering im still a kiddy who loves games  and those commands make me feel sick, though id vote for linux anyday 

Every time I realise that i am acting like a thief. Then I look at the prices.

Then I feel its not in my hand. Buying legal software is not in my fate. Ive to cherish all that i get, and lie to myself once again 'im gonna be all-legal one day'  ....


heh cut the crap, serves right for them. can't they see the obvious reason we crack? lower the prices and every 5th grader will go for original... otherwise face it ...


----------



## praka123 (Nov 23, 2007)

i am sure warez/crack addicts wont even care to use a Vista Ulti(!) even if it is given for free!.
for warez addicts(my young friend near to my house),it is thrilling to use someones crack or serial to unlock and they are in 7th moon,they cannot study with computer(he is on C programming) only thing they want is cracks!what a bad addiction,use Linux and stick with it.within 2 weeks or so u can get rid of piracy atleast with softwares


----------



## bikdel (Nov 23, 2007)

+1 ..^

but when will i be able to run games satisfactorily in linux? 
who's gonna make developers recode it in OpenGL..
that can only be done if M$ gets nuked...

Till i love games and till i am not able to run it in linux, i wont be able to detach myself from piracy completely...
i maybe able to but i am too young to earn...

you maybe mature dude and may not play games... but i do play games for fun and will be playing them  thats my addiction, not piracy... no-one actually LOVES piracy and those who do i'd say are morons... its called having-no-better-choice

_ EDIT : Also many people who have voted that they dont do piracy.. lemme tell you piracy doesnt exits in software level, you may have illegal movies, illegal music downloaded from P2P... 

you maybe using OEM versions of the windows... thats not LEGAL right? you arent the * Original Equipment Manufacturer!!! * So get legal. Buy Vista Ultimate for 500 dollars. or start using linux and stop listening those music and watching those movies....

you go to many local movie theaters... what guarantee do yo have that they are showing you legal stuff?? and you become a part of piracy that way... _


i have OpenOffice an Abiword in my PC, i have AVG antivirus, I have InfraRecorder, I use Alcohol 52%.. I use GIMP..I love Firefox ...

what more can i do at my level to stay away from piracy? 

regards
bikalp


----------



## bikdel (Dec 13, 2007)

*bump!!!........*

guys... why are you letting such an imprtant topic sink down in the forum? 
no replies? common...


----------



## The Conqueror (Dec 13, 2007)

You can use cedega 6 to run games on linux *www.transgaming.com/
its commercial, u may find the pirated ones 

also u can use virtual machine and install windows xp in it and play ur games
for vm, i reccommend VmWare Workstation 6.0

Just forgot to quote bikdel,


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 13, 2007)

^^
here the topic is that how many of us use pirated sws and what have u posted??
muft ki samaj seva??


----------



## The Conqueror (Dec 13, 2007)

abtom said:
			
		

> ^^
> here the topic is that how many of us use pirated sws and what have u posted??
> muft ki samaj seva??


I am telling bikdel how to run games on his linux  

I have already voted and have already posted my opinion


----------



## timemachine (Dec 13, 2007)

I confess...LOL....


----------



## d1g1t (Dec 15, 2007)

I used to, until I switched to Linux.

Still download the axxo movies though ;x


----------



## Garbage (Dec 15, 2007)

Yeh... I used Pirated softwares...

But now a days using Linux... So away from Piracy... (thought sometimes used Linux to download CRACKS )


----------



## praka123 (Dec 15, 2007)

@shirish:remove windows longhorn crack serial number from ur home page


----------



## Garbage (Dec 15, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> @shirish:remove windows longhorn crack serial number from ur home page


Prakash, u got my home page ??? 
I didn't go there from 7-8 months....


----------



## rajananna (Feb 2, 2008)

Guys, 

    Used pirated software all my life. Reformed only now when I brought a new computer. 

   We all have to give back sometimes. Thanks to Microsoft!

     I can now afford to pay the for software I use. 

     However, I cannot download the trial version of Office 2007 because the site keeps asking for an address in US and the corres. pin code. Can anybody help?


----------



## hullap (Feb 2, 2008)

earlier i used original software but now im a PIRATE even though i hav original xp
HAHAHAHA
*img82.imageshack.us/img82/5903/av1197do0.gifall hail


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 2, 2008)

i left piracy y'day.
using all freewares except the windows!!!!


----------



## sourav123 (Feb 2, 2008)

rajananna said:


> Guys,
> 
> Used pirated software all my life. Reformed only now when I brought a new computer.
> 
> ...



Download from the microsoft india website. I had no problem while downloading office enterprise trial.


----------



## ancientrites (Feb 2, 2008)

pirate software all the way.i use bitcomet and bsnl 900 unlimit 256kbps.Long lives piracy.last thing i downloaded was windows vista ultimate edition 64bit, and 32 bit both are working fine but i reinstalled my pc back to windows xp final edition yet again pirated one.i have everything you guys name it i have it.www.torrentz.com------>you get everything.


----------



## the.kaushik (Feb 2, 2008)

i never ever and will ever anyday will use pirated software and movies..


All statements above are imaginary!


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 2, 2008)

ancientrites said:


> pirate software all the way.i use bitcomet and bsnl 900 unlimit 256kbps.Long lives piracy.last thing i downloaded was windows vista ultimate edition 64bit, and 32 bit both are working fine but i reinstalled my pc back to windows xp final edition yet again pirated one.i have everything you guys name it i have it.www.torrentz.com------>you get everything.


Isohunt is better


----------



## sourav123 (Feb 3, 2008)

II use a genuine copy of Windows Vista Home Premium and Office 2007 Enterprise Edition. Rest all are mostly freeware.


----------



## pagol123 (Feb 3, 2008)

i use many      """""""".........sheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## nish_higher (Feb 3, 2008)

watch this-
*www.noob.us/humor/hilarious-anti-piracy-ad/


----------



## ancientrites (Feb 3, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> Isohunt is better


 
you stole my words


----------



## rajananna (Feb 11, 2008)

sourav123 said:


> Download from the microsoft india website. I had no problem while downloading office enterprise trial.


 
I got it finally after getting thru with the link given in the digit Jun CD (or DVD). Thanks.

_I don't use pirated software. Yet?_

_Considering the fact that Office Professional is selling for $ 399 +_ while my original Vista Ultimate came for 8500/- (32 bit OEM). I think I jitter.

Too old to go for the Open Office etc...


----------



## nishantv2003 (Feb 25, 2008)

Well.... My Vista Says its genuine, but i know the truth


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Oct 13, 2008)

Yup, I download Genuine softwares at the Microsoft Site and they say its legal, but I laugh at them while clicking at the Validation link.....


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 13, 2008)

Actually there is NO original software in my PC except the freewares ......


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Oct 13, 2008)

actually theres nothing wrong using pirated soft in INDIA.....Its actually a way of Advertising.........atleast ppl get to know abt ur soft.....nut now stopped from this addiction.......i now use linux coz im  bored..

jus to tell u guys something...i donno this is true...jus heard from a s/w prof freind....i heard Software companies wantedly write cracks n release them online...then claim the damage done by piracy to their product through insurance company n earn money....anyway s/w is not at loss if this is true....


----------



## adi007 (Oct 13, 2008)

gopi_vbboy said:


> actually theres nothing wrong using pirated soft in INDIA.....Its actually a way of Advertising.........atleast ppl get to know abt ur soft.....nut now stopped from this addiction.......i now use linux coz im  bored..
> 
> jus to tell u guys something...i donno this is true...jus heard from a s/w prof freind....i heard Software companies wantedly write cracks n release them online...then claim the damage done by piracy to their product through insurance company n earn money....anyway s/w is not at loss if this is true....



Their is no such insurance policy to cover softwares.....


----------



## R2K (Oct 14, 2008)

until indian ISPs block warez sites piracy is gonna rule


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Oct 14, 2008)

^^ Lol, even bsnl uses pirated xp... a nearby phone exchange has a bunch of cds in a plastic cover, with serials written on them... 

So if indian isps block warez, they would be the first to go bankrupt.


----------



## viruss (Oct 14, 2008)

Proud to be Crack software user.............


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 14, 2008)

dheeraj_kumar said:


> ^^ Lol, even bsnl uses pirated xp... a nearby phone exchange has a bunch of cds in a plastic cover, with serials written on them...
> 
> So if indian isps block warez, they would be the first to go bankrupt.



No one can stop piracy in INDIA....


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 14, 2008)

I am not broke and I am rather well versed with linux. I don't NEED to use prated/cracked software.


----------



## R2K (Oct 14, 2008)

^^

ofcourse linux is a superb OS but till now I have never seen a single PC running on linux.....other than mine........


----------



## amizdu (Oct 14, 2008)

I don't use a single pirated software as of now.
I've used a few pirated softwares before, but not now.

As the poll question was in present tense, I voted NO.


----------



## IronManForever (Oct 19, 2008)

MetheadGautham said:
			
		

> I am not broke and I am rather well versed with linux. I don't NEED to use prated/cracked software.


Errm... When you used Windows in the past ( I suppose you still have it); did you used any illegal software?
This is a question I want to ask every linux user. Was high price and the will to use genuine software the initial stimulus to try Linux?

About me : I have pirated softwares living in complete harmony with all those legal ones that I have. Thats it.


----------



## Faun (Oct 19, 2008)

Naah linux was primarily coz of freedom of use and ease (yes you do have to unlearn few things and learn ne things). Saved my data many times when it was not possible thru windows and is much reliable.

Though software piracy has reduced to a greater extent for me but same is not true abt other things.


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 19, 2008)

I use many pirated software.... I'm open about it.... But day by day, the number of pirated software on my PC is decreasing.... I'm turning to FOSS now.....
Right now, these are the only pirated software on my PC-
Nero
Xilisoft Audio Converter
Magic Video Converter
Adobe Photoshop

These are the paid software I just can't live without. I'm planning to switch from Nero to some free burning software.... But I just can't do without the rest....
And my Windows XP is pirated as well....
Other than that, everything else if FOSS.....
I do want to use Linux though... But I'm a noob in Linux, so I'm not very confident about it.....


----------



## IronManForever (Oct 19, 2008)

^^ You can try CDBurner XP or InfraRecorder. Pretty good. Also, your optical drive may have some bundled with some kind of CD-Writing software as most do. I am using Nero 6 that came with my Burner.

For converting Videos you can use SUPER(c).
For Photoshop, you can use GIMP. More than enough for our needs. And yeah, I also like linux but am not a full-time user because of several reasons.


----------



## R2K (Oct 19, 2008)

many of us are here only because of piracy...........


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 19, 2008)

IronManForever said:


> ^^ You can try CDBurner XP or InfraRecorder. Pretty good. Also, your optical drive may have some bundled with some kind of CD-Writing software as most do. I am using Nero 6 that came with my Burner.
> 
> For converting Videos you can use SUPER(c).
> For Photoshop, you can use GIMP. More than enough for our needs. And yeah, I also like linux but am not a full-time user because of several reasons.



Thanks for the suggestions. And yes, I remember now, my DVD drive came bundled with Nero 6. I had uninstalled it myself to use Nero 7. I guess I'll revert back to it.  But I can't do with the converter you've mentioned because it can't convert to many different formats. And I also have GIMP on my PC, but I'm more comfy using Photoshop and I'm not well versed with GIMP.


----------



## Faun (Oct 19, 2008)

^^you have to unlearn something to learn something new for better


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 19, 2008)

Pirate software installed on my Comp :-

Nero 7
PhotoShop CS3
XP Professional SP2
Vista Ultimate 32Bit SP1
FRAPS
Magic Audio Convertor
Magic Video Convertor
Doom 3
GTA : SA
GTA : VC
FIFA09
PES09
Brothers in Arms : HH
BioShock
NFS : MW
STALKER : CS

Other s/ware are FOSS like Pidgin, Foobar, etc. I also have Ubuntu installed.


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 19, 2008)

I forgot to mention, while I use mostly free software, I play pirated games and some OS games.....
The only original game I've got is FarCry....


----------



## thewisecrab (Oct 20, 2008)

beta testing said:


> I do want to use Linux though... But I'm a *noob* in Linux, so I'm not very confident about it.....



Try Ubuntu and you'll take back your own words. 
I'm using it 
And with regards to piracy and me,
My old PC was full of such stuff which almost cost me a huge problem (not monetary )
Now, my new PC is almost clean from piracy (keyword is almost )


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 20, 2008)

I've tried out Ubuntu anyway....
Setting up a BB net connection is a pain, and so is installing most apps....


----------



## thewisecrab (Oct 20, 2008)

beta testing said:


> I've tried out Ubuntu anyway....
> Setting up a BB net connection is a pain, and so is installing most apps....


Which one???? setting up BB was not a pain on mine 
And Synaptic package manager is the best app installer there is
Which Ubuntu did you try?


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 20, 2008)

beta testing said:


> I've tried out Ubuntu anyway....
> Setting up a BB net connection is a pain, and so is installing most apps....


Maybe its hard for you becuase you are used to windows way of doing things.

1) Broadband: I have a Bsnl connection which is always on, and the works in Linux *without* any configuration. Just click on firefox to start

2) Installing apps: Its hell easier, i can install 5-10 application in one go, without worrying where to download, where to install and where to search for cracks. My system automatically finds me a suitable application, downloads packages and install it.'
Imagine Updating all the application manually, but that is also handles automactically.

But No Os is perfect and i am not Claiming that this is perfect


----------



## Faun (Oct 20, 2008)

lool...beta testing you are better off with windows as you seem to be an avid gamer. Later when you get time in life then try to explore linux.


----------



## thewisecrab (Oct 20, 2008)

Thats it Gary4gar 
even my LAN card was automatically detected and it's always on (till recently when my LAN card was apparently fried... Investigation is underway )
Synaptic is the best package manager (for beginners), you  have pointed why 
So beta testing, unless you are having an ancient Ubuntu ISO, I dont see any reason why you would find this confusing 
@t159
I'm an avid gamer too, so dual booting is the best viable option here


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 20, 2008)

thewisecrab said:


> Synaptic is the best package manager (for beginners)



I prefer CLI, 
To install opera i have to do


```
gaurish  ~  $   i opera
```

that it,nothing more to do. opera would be installed .
Offcourse you would miss clicking NEXT,NEXT,NEXT... countless number of times
 its the fastest way


----------



## thewisecrab (Oct 20, 2008)

^^
I did say beginners 
This includes newbies, n00bs etc...


----------



## Faun (Oct 20, 2008)

gary4gar said:


> ```
> gaurish  ~  $   i opera
> ```
> that it,nothing more to do. opera would be installed .
> ...


alias setup in bashrc ?


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 20, 2008)

T159 said:


> alias setup in bashrc ?


yeah, it allows me to rename command on my own will

like for remove a package i use



> gaurish  ~  $   ouch <package name>



I know its little silly, but i like it


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 20, 2008)

Actually installing apps on Linux is easeir than on Windows. You can install even 100 apps with a single click via Synaptic .


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 20, 2008)

I used Ubuntu 6.06...
Never tried the latest versions....


----------



## Faun (Oct 20, 2008)

^^ohh...thats really old
8.04 is out


----------



## IronManForever (Oct 20, 2008)

> Setting up a BB net connection is a pain, and so is installing most apps....


Common man; you should pay a tribute to me..  It was one hell of a difficulty to use my Dial-Up modem with it..



> I used Ubuntu 6.06...
> Never tried the latest versions....


Thats really old  Try Ubuntu 8.04 as T159 suggested; and stay with it as it is an LTS (Long Term Support) Edition.


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 21, 2008)

I hope there are no hardware compatibility issues with 8.04. Do all manufacturers have drivers for it?


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 21, 2008)

mostly all have


----------



## IronManForever (Oct 21, 2008)

Well, virtually all Chipsets are supported now. You get graphics drivers for all, though you may face problems with Via Graphics (they are not unusable but drivers arent that good and lack 3D support). 
And most Modems too have drivers. Though some cheap ones wont have support. I dont think that you will face problems though. 

A good internet connection will be a must for a good Linux Experience as you'll need to download loads of stuff (the reason that preventing me from using it.  )


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 22, 2008)

Thanks for all your opinions/ suggestions.


----------

